# BYU / UTAH FOOTBALL SMACK TALK



## UintaMan

I'm sure both sides for the most part will be more focused on the season at hand rather than focusing on the hatred many fans have for the other team. However, if we must talk crap throughout the season rather than just waiting till the big game, lets do it here rather than invade each others fan support forums, thanks.


----------



## scott_rn

Absolutely. 

BYU sucks, UTAH sucks, and for that matter - football sucks.


----------



## proutdoors

scott_rn said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> BYU sucks, UTAH sucks, and for that matter - football sucks.


You must be a nurse. :shock: :wink:


----------



## scott_rn

Yeah, thanks Pro. :lol: 

My wife played rugby at Utah State and since I began watching rugby, football doesn't seem entertaining. Rugby is faster paced because you don't have to stop the clock because some guy can only play offense, defense or special teams. Also, they only have substitutions if someone is bleeding profusely. It takes a while to learn the rules but it's a cool sport. Now if BYU and Utah were playing in rugby I would cheer for Utah. BYU has an incredible team but I know one of the guys on Utah's team, so does campfire.

Time to go to sleep.


----------



## GaryFish

I can't wait until this year's game. Last year was a thing of beauty.


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> Last year was a thing of beauty.


Beauty......what game where you watching?

That game had more dropped balls than a middle school locker room, and was decided by blown coverage on 4th and forever. Your favorite team may have won, but it was far from pretty.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year was a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty......what game where you watching?
> 
> That game had more dropped balls than a middle school locker room, and was decided by blown coverage on 4th and forever. Your favorite team may have won, but it was far from pretty.
Click to expand...

A win is a win, especially against the biggest rivalry. Kind of like when the horns squeak out a win against the aggies even when A&M has a poor team. _(O)_


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> A win is a win, especially against the biggest rivalry.


No argument there.

Was it a win, yes. Was it pretty to anyone not wearing blue, no.


----------



## Huge29

buggsz24 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year was a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty......what game where you watching?
> 
> That game had more dropped balls than a middle school locker room, and was decided by blown coverage on 4th and forever. Your favorite team may have won, but it was far from pretty.
Click to expand...

U kill me, brother! What would be your perfect game? I just love how you are able to rain on any parade! Can you tell us a positive thing about anything? Maybe you could explain how a team with what ESPN ranks as the best recruiting class nationwide in 2008 and regularly in the top 5 recruiting classes each year can not be in the top 5 each and every year, just get out of the talent what is expected of them? Speaking of weak non conference schedules, UTEP, Florida Atlantic and Rice, are you serious?? Not to mention powerhouse Baylor. I would dare guess that at the end of the season BYU ends up with a higher strength of schedule rating.

Check this: 
http://myespn.go.com/blogs/others
http://cfn.scout.com/2/767317.html


----------



## GaryFish

> Beauty......what game where you watching?


I watched dropped balls, hard hits, fast receivers, clutch plays, and my favorite of all - a huge polynesian running back run over the top of a All Conference utahute safety for the go ahead touch down. As a fan of football, watching Unga's TD run in the 4th quarter was a thing of beauty to any football fan.


----------



## buggsz24

Huge29 said:


> Speaking of weak non conference schedules, UTEP, Florida Atlantic and Rice, are you serious?? Not to mention powerhouse Baylor. I would dare guess that at the end of the season BYU ends up with a higher strength of schedule rating.


With a schedule that includes: Arkansas, #8 Oklahoma, #4 Missouri and #22 Texas Tech, you would have to expect that not all of their games would be top flight teams. An are you really so naive as to believe that BYU will end up with a higher strength of schedule, *who exactly do they play thats a top 25?*

Did you notice that there weren't any DII opponents, can you say the same about your schedule?



Huge29 said:


> What would be your perfect game?


It was an ugly game, BYU could have won the game twice by 50 points had their receivers caught half the balls that hit them in the chest. Your QB looked awesome, it's a shame he had no one to throw to for the first 40min.


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> Beauty......what game where you watching?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched dropped balls, hard hits, fast receivers, clutch plays, and my favorite of all - a huge polynesian running back run over the top of a All Conference utahute safety for the go ahead touch down. As a fan of football, watching Unga's TD run in the 4th quarter was a thing of beauty to any football fan.
Click to expand...

A thing of beauty to all who appreciate GREAT football plays. Eric 'pancake' Weddle. :mrgreen:


----------



## buggsz24

Huge29 said:


> I would dare guess that at the end of the season BYU ends up with a higher strength of schedule rating.


If before the start of the season you don't get a call from reality, I've got a Jackson that says your wrong.


----------



## GaryFish

A, Pro - Last year it was Johnson who got run over. Weddle played for the San Diego Chargers last year. He got lit up by BYU the year before. The names on the jersey change, but the results certainly didn't! :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would dare guess that at the end of the season BYU ends up with a higher strength of schedule rating.
> 
> 
> 
> If before the start of the season you don't get a call from reality, I've got a Jackson that says your wrong.
Click to expand...

I'll take the offer! 8)

Uteplayer getting flattened, they all look the same, bewildered. :rotfl: *OOO*


----------



## Huge29

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would dare guess that at the end of the season BYU ends up with a higher strength of schedule rating.
> 
> 
> 
> If before the start of the season you don't get a call from reality, I've got a Jackson that says your wrong.
Click to expand...

It would be against my religion; but it won't be the first or last time. We need to make it more interesting than that...how about this; Y moves farther up the polls than do the cows on 12/1? Not who is ahead of who, but number of places increased, I see cows at 8 and Y at 14; does that work for a Benjamin each?


----------



## Nor-tah

Geez this is getting intense! :shock: I like it!!


----------



## GaryFish

Much as I am a huge Cougar fan, the game I most want to see this year is the utahutes at Wyoming Cowboys. After last years' 50 point beat down, on-side kick and subsequent middle finger display, I have a feeling there is going to be a bit of tension in that game. I am guessing that the Pokes will be targeting brian johnson's knees from before the opening kick-off. That game is going to get ugly. I'll put the over/under on ejections at 8 right now.


----------



## Huge29

GaryFish said:


> Much as I am a huge Cougar fan, the game I most want to see this year is the utahutes at Wyoming Cowboys. After last years' 50 point beat down, on-side kick and subsequent middle finger display, I have a feeling there is going to be a bit of tension in that game. I am guessing that the Pokes will be targeting Brian Johnson's knees from before the opening kick-off. That game is going to get ugly. I'll put the over/under on ejections at 8 right now.


 :lol: :lol: That will be interesting; of course, didn't they get even with the last second dunk in b-ball? That was hysterical to see the coach's absolute freak out; I think that was a more ridiculou response than Glenn's birdie. My favorite part is how Whitless defended the decision, not that I care, just funny! I think it is moer of an issue that he does not know how to act "like he has been there before."


----------



## buggsz24

Huge29 said:


> It would be against my religion; but it won't be the first or last time. We need to make it more interesting than that...how about this; Y moves farther up the polls than do the cows on 12/1? Not who is ahead of who, but number of places increased, I see cows at 8 and Y at 14; does that work for a Benjamin each?


Room to move always favors the guy on the bottom of the pile, and your schedule couldn't be any easier. If you want to go Benjamin on the strength of schedule, I'm game.


----------



## jahan

Here are some good pictures making fun of both sides, enjoy. Mods, if you feel any cross the line let me know and I will get rid of them, but I think they are alright.


----------



## HOGAN

I will take that action!


----------



## UintaMan

scott_rn said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> BYU sucks, UTAH sucks, and for that matter - football sucks.


How is the Tour de France going? :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

HOGAN said:


> I will take that action!


Are you referring to the girl on the bottom left or to a bet on records? :shock:

Because, if you want to bet on avatars for a month, I'll be your Huckleberry!


----------



## mjschijf

Oh well I have no idea what the hell you are talking about, Fatbass. :wink: 

Seriously though, Utes are kicking satan's team's @$$ this year. 

Yes, I just called BYU satan's team. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

mjschijf said:


> Oh well I have no idea what the hell you are talking about, Fatbass. :wink:
> 
> Seriously though, Utes are kicking satan's team's @$$ this year.
> 
> Yes, I just called BYU satan's team. :mrgreen:


A tennis player/fan talking smack about football, now that is classic. :rotfl:


----------



## mjschijf

proutdoors said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well I have no idea what the hell you are talking about, Fatbass. :wink:
> 
> Seriously though, Utes are kicking satan's team's @$$ this year.
> 
> Yes, I just called BYU satan's team. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> A tennis player/fan talking smack about football, now that is classic. :rotfl:
Click to expand...

For sure dude. You used to wrestle. -BaHa!-


----------



## proutdoors

mjschijf said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well I have no idea what the hell you are talking about, Fatbass. :wink:
> 
> Seriously though, Utes are kicking satan's team's @$$ this year.
> 
> Yes, I just called BYU satan's team. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> A tennis player/fan talking smack about football, now that is classic. :rotfl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure dude. You used to wrestle. -BaHa!-
Click to expand...

Shall we take a poll to see which sport is viewed more 'manly'? 8) Who would you rather get in a fight with, Nadal or Cael Sanderson? Think about it. :?


----------



## mjschijf

I really, truly, honestly *COULD NOT* care less about which sport is more "manly". I'm secure enough in my manhood to not second-guess my love for tennis. I don't need to see a poll in my favor to make me feel all warm and cozy inside. Give me a break.

Nadal vs. Cael Sanderson. Hmmmm...
I'd tell you if I knew who Cael Sanderson was. :?


----------



## HOGAN

Wow don't know who Cael is, what about John Smith, Dan Gable, or Rueben? I guess our avatars are up!!!! Two way bet with Fatbass and Pro. I will take a 2 month loss of avatar if I lose. When i win I will pick you bone head avatars. 8)


----------



## mjschijf

Alright, so I just did some research on Cael Sanderson and it looks like he was an awesome wrestler. Sorry to offend any fans of him (including you, PRO).

So to answer your question, I would most likely rather get in a fight with Nadal considering Sanderson would probably hurt me. I would rather play tennis against Nadal, too. He would destroy me in a match, but I wouldn't care...it would be a once in a lifetime experience. So I would rather wrestle Nadal, and play tennis with him. That's 2 to 0, Nadal wins. Sorry. :lol: 

Seriously though, nothing against Sanderson. I'm sure he's a legend in his sport. I have respect for all great athletes. Gotta give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Huge29

HOGAN said:


> Wow don't know who Cael is, what about John Smith, Dan Gable, or Rueben? I guess our avatars are up!!!! Two way bet with Fatbass and Pro. I will take a 2 month loss of avatar if I lose. When i win I will pick you bone head avatars. 8)


R U Serious? If so, I think much less of you http://www.caelsanderson.com/ Gold medalist and first and only person to ever go through 4 years of college undefeated, from our little town of Heber.


----------



## proutdoors

HOGAN said:


> Wow don't know who Cael is, what about John Smith, Dan Gable, or Rueben? I guess our avatars are up!!!! Two way bet with Fatbass and Pro. I will take a 2 month loss of avatar if I lose. When i win I will pick you bone head avatars. 8)


I am sure I'll be losing sleep over the fear of you picking my avatar, NOT! *(u)*

mjschijf , you are good comic relief, I'll give you that. Tennis is so masculine that women tennis players are more into women than the men are. :shock: :wink: Sorry, I couldn't resist. Wrestling goes back to the earliest days of the Olympics, tennis was invented for Royalty on GRASS to pass time away while the peasants were toiling in the fields.


----------



## mjschijf

proutdoors said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow don't know who Cael is, what about John Smith, Dan Gable, or Rueben? I guess our avatars are up!!!! Two way bet with Fatbass and Pro. I will take a 2 month loss of avatar if I lose. When i win I will pick you bone head avatars. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I'll be losing sleep over the fear of you picking my avatar, NOT! *(u)*
> 
> mjschijf , you are good comic relief, I'll give you that. Tennis is so masculine that women tennis players are more into women than the men are. :shock: :wink: Sorry, I couldn't resist. Wrestling goes back to the earliest days of the Olympics, tennis was invented for Royalty on GRASS to pass time away while the peasants were toiling in the fields.
Click to expand...

Well I'm glad you find me to be comical. I mean without people like me on this forum I don't think you'd have much fun just agreeing with everyone all the time. I mean it makes me sick to hear how God has graced us with the mere existance of BYU football. It almost seems like all you BYU lovers have competitions to see who can praise and compliment the team the most. Then it's like "great praise my fellow Cougar pal...but my praise was better."

I'm only slightly exaggerating. But seriously it seems like everyone on this forum loves BYU. I know the Ute fans are out there somewhere. Hopefully once the season gets started they'll start talking more.

Back to the tennis, I agree there are quite a few women players that are scary. This would include the Williams sisters, Martina Navratilova, Amelie Mauresmo (AKA Maursesmo the *****), and I'm sure there are others I'm forgetting. That is why I don't watch a whole lot of women's tennis. If you look up Anna Ivanovic though, I promise you won't be disappointed. I'll watch her any day. She's smokin'. :lol:

And I too am shocked that those proper Royalties that you referred to were able to invent the greatest sport known to mankind. :wink:


----------



## UintaMan

mjschijf said:


> I really, truly, honestly *COULD NOT* care less about which sport is more "manly". I'm secure enough in my manhood to not second-guess my love for tennis. I don't need to see a poll in my favor to make me feel all warm and cozy inside. Give me a break.
> 
> Nadal vs. Cael Sanderson. Hmmmm...
> I'd tell you if I knew who Cael Sanderson was. :?


How in the world can you know about John Smith, Dan Gable, or Rueben and not Cael Sanderson? BEST HIGH SCHOOL/COLLEGE RESTLER OF ALL TIME!

I think you, Scottrn, and rapalahunter should all sit down together, hold hands, and sing Cumbaya while watching Tennis, the Tour de France, and Futball! :mrgreen: -BaHa!-


----------



## UintaMan

mjschijf said:


> *Alright, so I just did some research on Cael Sanderson and it looks like he was an awesome wrestler. Sorry to offend any fans of him (including you, PRO).*
> 
> So to answer your question, I would most likely rather get in a fight with Nadal considering Sanderson would probably hurt me. I would rather play tennis against Nadal, too. He would destroy me in a match, but I wouldn't care...it would be a once in a lifetime experience. So I would rather wrestle Nadal, and play tennis with him. That's 2 to 0, Nadal wins. Sorry. :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, nothing against Sanderson. I'm sure he's a legend in his sport. I have respect for all great athletes. Gotta give credit where credit is due.


When I was attending high school or I should say "enrolled" at the lovely Delta high (home of the vicious rabbits) a buddy of mine had the unfortunate task of going up against Cael in the state finals every year, if it wasn't for Cael he would have been a multi year state champion. We thought it was funny at the time, however, now with all that he accomplished he can hold his head up high down on the farm. :mrgreen:


----------



## gwailow

I remember watching Cael wrestle a few times in high school, it was crazy just how good he was/is.

Anyways BYU sucks Utah is good... I hope to see them both undefeated come the end of the season. With the schedule the Y has they shouldn't have any problem rolling in to the final game with a perfect record, the Utes on the other hand... if they run the table to that point, they are definitely the better team becuase their schedule is gonna be a toughy.


----------



## buggsz24

gwailow said:


> With the schedule the Y has they shouldn't have any problem rolling in to the final game with a perfect record, the Utes on the other hand... if they run the table to that point, they are definitely the better team


Utah opening at #21 Michigan (the same team who beat Florida in the citrus bowl), and the cougs open against DII Northern Iowa. Looks like everyone will have a tougher strength of schedule than the cougs.

I would really love to see the cougs run the table and not get a BCS bowl because of their pathetic schedule.


----------



## GaryFish

Yes, the utahutes are opening up at Michigan. Do you wonder how they pulled that off? Because Michigan is buying a win! They don't respect utahutes. If they did, they would do a home and home - not a buy-out for a one and done home game. utahutes have so little self respect, they let themselves be bought for a game. Much the same as BYU buying Northern Iowa. I don't like the Northern Iowa game. If they are going to play a DII school, they should do it with an in-state school like Weber. But the reason they are playing it is because BYU had a home and home with Alabama contracted. The Cougs went to Bama and got beat. Then the Crimson Tide decided they didn't want to come to Provo where they would get beat. So they cancelled the game. That left an opening with less than a year to schedule another opponent. BYU refuses to drop to the point that utahutes are at - that is - letting themselves be bought for a game. They demand a home and home, or at least a 2 for 1, but never a single road game. No self respecting program does that. Getting bought for a game isn't a sign of a strong program. It is a sign of no respect.


----------



## mjschijf

I'm calling the upset already. Utes are gonna beat Michegan. Michegan always starts the season slow, and you can count on them looking past Utah, just like they did to Appalachian State last year. And I think we all remember how that game turned out.


----------



## Guns and Flies

mjschijf said:


> I'm calling the upset already. Utes are gonna beat Michegan. Michegan always starts the season slow, and you can count on them looking past Utah, just like they did to Appalachian State last year. And I think we all remember how that game turned out.


I think because of that Michigan will be ready for Utah and destroy them.....


----------



## GaryFish

The Appalacian State game lost the coach his job. With a new coach this year, Michigan won't be looking past anyone.


----------



## mjschijf

I really don't think Michegan is very good. I think they are overrated at #21 in the nation. They lost so many seniors last year on both sides of the ball that I wouldn't be too suprised if they finished this season with a .500 record.


----------



## proutdoors

If uteplayers beat Michigan, I will start watching tennis. :shock:


----------



## mjschijf

proutdoors said:


> If uteplayers beat Michigan, I will start watching tennis. :shock:


Don't worry about it, PRO. Tennis players don't need *or* want your support. -()/>-


----------



## proutdoors

mjschijf said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> If uteplayers beat Michigan, I will start watching tennis. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it, PRO. Tennis players don't need *or* want your support. -()/>-
Click to expand...

Whew!


----------



## jahan

fatbass said:


> Alright, Jahan, hows about a friendly wager? If BYU [ends up] *(beats)* [ranked higher than] the wussutes at the end of the season, I get to pick your avatar for the next 30 days. If the wussutes are ranked higher, you get to pick my avatar for 30 days.


Lets not go off of rankings, since BYU has a fluff schedule :wink:, how about the game itself. It is way early, but I will take that same bet. I will say that the Utes will beat BYU this year. I would like to see BYU and Utah play each other undefeated, but I don't see either team going undefeated this year. Hell I could care less about who wins, but it sounds like fun. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

utahutes will go into the rivary game with three or four losses. They will lose at Michigan, to Oregon State at home, at Air Force, and at Wyoming. So any utahutefan out there that thinks they will make it to late November is up in the night. I could explain why they will lose each of these games, but most utahutefans don't know enough about football and I don't want to take the time.


----------



## GaryFish

And amidst the side-by-side comparisons of both schools as mentioned earlier, let us not forget the side-by-side comparison that matters most:


----------



## GaryFish

And a little reminder to utahutefan about why they will lose when they go into Laramie this year. Remember that little on-side kick in the 3rd quarter last year when you were up 43-0 on Wyoming? You can be the Pokes and Joe Glen remember.








Brian Johnson better watch those knees at War Memorial this year. It ain't gonna be pretty.


----------



## gwailow

GaryFish said:


> But the reason they are playing it is because BYU had a home and home with Alabama contracted. The Cougs went to Bama and got beat. Then the Crimson Tide decided they didn't want to come to Provo where they would get beat. So they cancelled the game.


Actually....not that it really matters, but I believe they were actually originally scheduled to play a different powerhouse team...Nevada! Nevada had visions of becoming the next Hawaii and said bye bye to the cougs.

As for the Utes running the table, I'm a realist and I don't think they have a shot at it. To say there going to lose to Wyoming though, that's just crazy talk. Unless of course the locals hijack the team bus and force the Utes to forfeit. They will leave Wyoming with a win, guarantee!


----------



## proutdoors

When is the ute slaughter in Laramie? I want to watch that game. I can't wait to hear all the crying and excuses after the game by utefan.

Good posts Gary, can utefan say scoreboard? Or, can utefan even read the score?


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> I could explain why they will lose each of these games, but most utahutefans don't know enough about football and I don't want to take the time.


And this coming from the fans that think their epic battles with teams like Norther Iowa make them a top 25 team, I could explain why your not, but..... oh wait I already did. And don't be too surprised when you get rolled by UCLA


----------



## GaryFish

> GaryFish wrote:
> But the reason they are playing it is because BYU had a home and home with Alabama contracted. The Cougs went to Bama and got beat. Then the Crimson Tide decided they didn't want to come to Provo where they would get beat. So they cancelled the game.
> 
> Actually....not that it really matters, but I believe they were actually originally scheduled to play a different powerhouse team...Nevada! Nevada had visions of becoming the next Hawaii and said bye bye to the cougs.


And the Nevada game was a fill-in for the Bama cancellation.


----------



## GaryFish

Why the utahutes will have four losses before they play BYU on November 22:
August 30 - utahutes will lose at Michigan. Michigan is coming off a season where they choked away their national title hopes in an embarassing loss to what was suppossed to be a bought- and-paid-for win. That won't happen again. The game is at home, in the only stadium the utahutes will play in that holds more people than LaVell Edwards Stadium. Coach Rodriguez saw what an opening day failure means. Michigan will be better prepared, with better talent, and will win.

September 20 - utahutes will play in Colorado Springs. They couldn't beat the Falcons last year at home, and won't beat them this year on the road. Any utahutefan remember the six tries from three yards out without scoring? utahutes will lose again. Air Force has always had their way with the utahutes, and this year will be no different.

October 2 - Home against Oregon State - OSU chewed through the utahutes last year, and this year will be no different. I know, the tough game against Weber State the week before should have the utahutes ready for a bottom tier Pac-10 team. But the utahutes were completely hapless agasint the Beavers last year, and will be again.

October 11 - High Noon in Laramie - The last time the utahutes went to War Memorial, they got killed, with Johnson getting sacked 8 times. After the on-side kick up 43-0 last year, the Pokes will be out for vengence. See picture above.

So that is four losses by mid-October. Oh - did you see the mention of the utahutes playing Weber State? Nice scheduling there. BYU and the utahutes have no business scheduling D2 opponents like that. But I do applaud the utahutes for doing it in-state. That is better than the embarassment of bringing in Northern Ioway. That is a joke.


----------



## UintaMan

Can one of the Ute fans please explain to me how the Ute's have any chance in Hell of beating a Rich Rodriguez team without Urban Myer coaching the Utes? With what Rodriguez was able to do at West Virginia and the talent there, and with the amount of talent he already is recruiting, and will recruit in the future in the Big 10, Michigan is going to be a force in the Big 10 for years to come. Utah can only be happy that they are getting Michigan this year and and that's it. I must say though as much as I despise the Ute's, their Coach, Alumni (some family members included), and the fans (several family members included in that as well) It would make for a hell of an atmosphere if the utes and cougs went into that game undefeated with everything on the line! I'm not sure what I would rather see though, the utes and cougs undefeated going into rivalry week, or Wyoming kicking the Ute's azzzzzzzzes for a little payback! :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan

proutdoors said:


> When is the ute slaughter in Laramie? *I want to watch that game.* I can't wait to hear all the crying and excuses after the game by utefan.
> 
> Good posts Gary, can utefan say scoreboard? Or, can utefan even read the score?


I am excited for that game also. It is going to be nasty! Not a smart move by Wittingham, that is for sure. Unfortunately his stupidity might come at the cost of an injury to a player.

I think you are very smart Garyfish, but you are forgetting some very important facts about the Utes. How many of their top players were hurt last year? At one point they had 7 of their starters hurt, that will affect any team. Most of those guys will be back and healthy this year. I have never said they will go undefeated, I said I would like to see both teams go into the rivalry game undefeated, but it ain't going to happen. I think the Cougars are a better team this year than the Utes, but that doesn't matter when it comes to that game, Utes could have lost every game going into that game and there is still a good chance the Utes could win, the same can be said for the reverse. Now if my Aggies can pull their heads out of their butts.   Also why is it that the USU Aggies don't play division II teams like the Utes and Cougars do. They are much worse than either of those teams, but they don't play division II teams. :?

UintaMan, I think the Utes have a better chance of beating Michigan than you think, I wouldn't be surprised at all if they pulled off a win their. The odds are against the Utes especially after Michigans last year loss to Appalation (sp?) State.


----------



## proutdoors

USU IS a DII team. :shock: 

I said it before and I'll say it again, the Y will have more wins by the end of September than the utes will have ALL year.


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> After the on-side kick up 43-0 last year, the Pokes will be out for vengence.


I watched that game last year and the Utes embarrassed a classless team, if your a cougar and youve ever traveled to WYO you already know what i'm talking about. Anyway, different topic but I was going somewhere with this.

If you think taking a beating and having a vendetta makes wyo a better team....well lets just hope your smarter than that. Using that same logic, the Utes will win this year as they too were upset on their rivals home turf.


----------



## proutdoors

buggs, while I dislike the Cowboys and their fans, that is NO EXCUSE for how utecoach stooped BELOW their level. And, to equate that game to uteballer wanting revenge against the Y is a stretch of epic proportions.


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> buggs, while I dislike the Cowboys and their fans, that is NO EXCUSE for how utecoach stooped BELOW their level.


And this coming from a LaVel Edwards fan. You've been around for a while pro, how many times did the cougars run up the score during the 80's (when they could run up scores)?


----------



## GaryFish

I too am not saying that Wyoming is a better team. But they play VERY tough in Laramie, as they evidenced in 2006 when the stomped the utahutes. I look at them though, and they really have nothing to play for, other than vengence. I think that after last years' slaughter in RES, the Pokes will play dirty. It is one thing to lose. But with what Whit pulled, that is something totally different. It was a mistake he will pay for. I look for Wyoming to make late hits, out of bound hits, cheap shots, illegal hits, until Brian Johnson and the group of excellent running backs the utahutes have are all watching from the sidelines on crutches. I certainly don't think the Pokes can win if they play it straight up. They'll have to cheat to do it. And they WILL cheat to do it. And for the record, the loss to Air Force was without Johnson. Fair enough. But minus the urbancryer years, Air Force has certainly been a thorn in the side of utahutes. As for Oregon State, they totally kicked utahutes trash last year. If you remember, that is where so many of the injuries occured. As for the game at Michigan - The Wolverines have more talent, will be playing at home, and will not lose another game they paid to win.


----------



## GaryFish

> And this coming from a LaVel Edwards fan. You've been around for a while pro, how many times did the cougars run up the score during the 80's (when they could run up scores)?


Its one thing to run up the score when the defense cannot stop you. Its another to kick an on-side kick when you are ahead by 43 points.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> buggs, while I dislike the Cowboys and their fans, that is NO EXCUSE for how utecoach stooped BELOW their level.
> 
> 
> 
> And this coming from a LaVel Edwards fan. You've been around for a while pro, how many times did the cougars run up the score during the 80's (when they could run up scores)?
Click to expand...

I went to every home game in the 80's except 86-87, and I don't believe LaVell EVER called an on-side-kick when up 43-0. NEVER! Putting in the freshman QB and scoring late in the game is NOT running up the score. :?


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> Its one thing to run up the score when the defense cannot stop you. Its another to kick an on-side kick when you are ahead by 43 points.


Well I suppose on onside kick was a way to run up the score on a team that couldn't stop you, do you REALLY not see that you just contradicted yourself?

You BYU fans are amazing, you see every fault of the OTHER team and yet you refuse to see that the same thing happens on your own field. Scoring late is running up the score, put in the entire second string and use the run to burn clock if your going to criticize others for the same thing.

83-7 utep 1980
56-6 utah 1980
65-8 utep 1981
58-8 S.D 1982
52-9 Colorado 1984
52-0 ut state 1986


----------



## GaryFish

You know the difference, and no, there is no contridiction. It violates the code. It is like bunting in the 9th inning of a no-hitter. Or intentionally beaning the pitcher throwing the no-hitter. When your team is ahead by six TDs, you don't run trick plays to score some more. You play straight up football and when you score again, fair enough. But trick plays in that scenario? Any respect gained is lost in that kind of action. And if Bronco had pulled that stunt, I'd be ticked at him for doing it as well.


----------



## GaryFish

> 83-7 utep 1980
> 56-6 utah 1980
> 65-8 utep 1981
> 58-8 S.D 1982
> 52-9 Colorado 1984
> 52-0 ut state 1986


You forgot to mention when the Cougs hung 70 on Utah in 1989, and Tulane in 2001, 65 on New Mexico in 1988, and the list could go on. We don't forget. I'm not saying that. I'm just saying that against Wyoming, the utahutes are going to pay for the on-side kick when they were up by 43 points last year.


----------



## jahan

I think it was a poor decision by the Utes, but it is not near as big of a deal as some you guys are making it out to be. I do have to say I have to agree with buggsz with the fact that their does seem to be a double standard going on, but in all fairness I think most fans do that with their favorite team.


----------



## GaryFish

> Scoring late is running up the score, put in the entire second string and use the run to burn clock if your going to criticize others for the same thing.


At the BYU-UNLV game in 2006, BYU was ahead 45-7 with 3 minutes left. The 3rd string was on the field. BYU handed the ball off for a half back dive up the middle on three straight plays. On 3rd and 7, they did the same thing. Hand-off to Hague, up the middle. (ever heard of him? It was the only game he got the ball all season!) He headed to the 2-hole, smashed into the pile, and no one grabbed him. He spun to the outside and lumbered 87 yards for a TD. Is that running up the score? Or just a sucky defense?


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> You forgot to mention when the Cougs hung 70 on Utah in 1989, and Tulane in 2001, 65 on New Mexico in 1988, and the list could go on. We don't forget. I'm not saying that. I'm just saying that against Wyoming, the utahutes are going to pay for the on-side kick when they were up by 43 points last year.


I was pointing out examples of classless behavior, thanks for finding a few more.

I really could care less who wins or what happens in WYO, I'm just glad this discussion was able to further illustrate that BYU fans live in their own little reality.


----------



## GaryFish

> I'm just glad this discussion was able to further illustrate that BYU fans live in their own little reality.


That "own little reality" hasn't lost a conference game in over two years.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> You BYU fans are amazing, you see every fault of the OTHER team and yet you refuse to see that the same thing happens on your own field. Scoring late is running up the score, put in the entire second string and use the run to burn clock if your going to criticize others for the same thing.
> 
> 83-7 utep 1980
> 56-6 utah 1980
> 65-8 utep 1981
> 58-8 S.D 1982
> 52-9 Colorado 1984
> 52-0 ut state 1986


A little bit of pot calling kettle black:

Texas scores from just the last 4 seasons:
65-0 North Texas (real powerhouse team) 2004
56-3 Louisiana-Lafayette (powerhouse team) 2005
62-0 Baylor (powerhouse) 2005
70-3 Colorado 2005
56-7 North Texas (again....)2006
52-7 Rice (again.....)2006
56-3 Sam Houston State (again.....)2006
56-3 Iowa State 2007
58-14 Rice (again.....)2007

Strange how a self confessed Texas fan ridicules the strength of BYU's schedule, yet in 2005 when Texas won the National championship they played Louisiana-Lafayette. Go figure. Is North Texas any different than Northern Iowa? How about Louisiana-Lafayette? The biased one has NOW been exposed. :? How is that for reality?  :wink:


----------



## GaryFish

And for what it is worth, every great, heck, even every good team will run up the score on lesser opponents. It is a function of playing the game. I get that. When BYU put up 70 on the utahutes in 1989, they never punted. utahutes never stopped them. That is one thing. Nebraska in their day regularly hung 60-70 points on other teams. When a defense cannot stop you offense, you deserve it. But again, you don't run trick plays in that scenario. It is one thing to dominate a team. It is another to mock them.


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> It is one thing to dominate a team. *It is another to mock them*.


That is the part utefan/buggs can't figure out. :? That comes down to class of the coaching staff. It is akin to playing full court press in a basketball game when up 100-20, it is classless!


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> Strange how a self confused Texas fan ridicules the strength of BYU's schedule, yet in 2005 when Texas won the National championship they played Louisiana-Lafayette. Go figure. Is North Texas any different than Northern Iowa? How about Louisiana-Lafayette? The biased one has NOW been exposed. :? How is that for reality?  :wink:


Point by point.

Look at the years they played those schools, they also had to play AT LEAST two different top twenty teams. So don't BS me about who has the tougher schedule, anyone can CLEARLY see that UT has a far more difficult schedule nearly every year.

Now, if you notice I never said running up the score was the wrong thing to do. A BYU fan said it was classless and I pointed out instances of the same behavior from your messiah of the football. If your going to do the same thing, don't criticize someone for doing it and then try to justify your actions by saying that the other guy was wrong because he put points on the board with special teams.

The whole point of any BYU vs anyone discussion is that BYU fans can't grasp reality:
Your schedule is not difficult and rarely is.
You measure your success by comparing yourself to schools that you don't dare play.
Your chances at landing a non-LDS, non-QB recruit are slim because your not the top tier team you think you are.
Your ONLY shot at being in a BCS bowl is an undefeated season for the above mentioned reasons.

*I really wish the NCAA would move to the playoff system that the non BCS schools want, without a doubt you would see the same first round exit your BB team makes every year. *


----------



## GaryFish

Yup. To put it in hunting terms, you shoot your elk, go to clean it, find it already dead, and then proceed to shoot it five more times in the head while dancing around it telling it how dead it is.


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> But again, you don't run trick plays in that scenario. It is one thing to dominate a team. It is another to mock them.


Tea bagging is mocking someone, using an inferior opponent to perfect plays is a whole other issue. As a cougar you should know what that feels like. HINT ---> (Northern Iowa)


----------



## proutdoors

BYU recruited Ty Detmer right out of Texass, and he was NOT a Mormon. :shock:


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> BYU recruited Ty Detmer right out of Texass, and he was NOT a Mormon. :shock:


"Your chances at landing a non-LDS, *non-QB recruit* are slim because your not the top tier team you think you are."

Remember, your school WAS a QB factory for a while. But like LaVell those days are gone.


----------



## proutdoors

Watkins, WR, Rob Morris LB

I would say with John Beck and the kid they have now BYU is doing pretty good at the QB position. :?


----------



## proutdoors

Talk about not facing reality, you say BYU is scared to play the power houses. In the last ten years they have had home and home games with USC/PENN STATE/NOTRE DAME/UCLA/ARIZONA among others. How does that come out as scared. It is teams like 'powerhouse' Alabama that are scared to play BYU. It is a lose/lose deal for powerhouse schools. They claim to be far better, so they should win on paper, but they KNOW the Y could very well beat them and they would be embarrassed. I doubt BYU has turned down ANY home and home deals with powerhouse teams in the recent past, but there have been several who have RAN from BYU.


----------



## buggsz24

Your naming QB's, when the original post specifically excluded QB's. Stop it.
Rob morris is LDS, so that one is part of the non-LDS exclusion as well. 

Weren't you paying attention ?

Are you really going to argue that BYU has the same recruiting success as Florida, FSU, UT, OK ?


----------



## Guns and Flies

That's it :evil: :evil: , I'm inviting everyone over to Jahan's to watch the game  :wink:


----------



## GaryFish

Point by point.



> Look at the years they played those schools, they also had to play AT LEAST two different top twenty teams. So don't BS me about who has the tougher schedule, anyone can CLEARLY see that UT has a far more difficult schedule nearly every year.


Show me a single year Utah has had a tougher schdule. Same conference schedules. Similar non-conference this year. BYU plays Northern Iowa and utahutes play Weber. They both play Utah State. UCLA and Michigan - I'll give that one to the utahutes playing at Michigan. But not much difference in schedule.



> Now, if you notice I never said running up the score was the wrong thing to do. A BYU fan said it was classless and I pointed out instances of the same behavior from your messiah of the football. If your going to do the same thing, don't criticize someone for doing it and then try to justify your actions by saying that the other guy was wrong because he put points on the board with special teams.


It isn't scoring that is classless. It is kicking an on-side kick when you are up by six TDs late in the 3rd. It was wrong when Whit did it, and it would be wrong if LaVell had done it.



> The whole point of any BYU vs anyone discussion is that BYU fans can't grasp reality:
> Your schedule is not difficult and rarely is.


We have plenty grasp of reality. The reality is - BYU has what looks to be a VERY easy schedule this year. And based on that easy schdule, should win most if not all of their games.



> You measure your success by comparing yourself to schools that you don't dare play.


That is just silly there. BYU has played EVERY Top Tier program that would play them. And beaten nearly every single one. I'm not talking about bowl games either - regular season games with teams willing to go home and home. To name a few - BYU has played AND beaten Texas, Penn State, Notre Dame, Miami, Georgia, Alabama, Texas A & M, USC, UCLA, Washington, Boston College, Virginia, Syracuse, Georgia Tech to name a few. BYU has not ducked any team willing to play them.



> Your chances at landing a non-LDS, non-QB recruit are slim because your not the top tier team you think you are.


Pro gave one example already. But who cares? non-LDS recruits are typically not happy at BYU because of the rules they have to live by there - and that is O.K. I wish them the best of luck where ever they choose to go. I think it is great when BYU can win games with one or two-star recruits!



> Your ONLY shot at being in a BCS bowl is an undefeated season for the above mentioned reasons.


That is the ONLY shot any non-BCS team has.



> I really wish the NCAA would move to the playoff system that the non BCS schools want, without a doubt you would see the same first round exit your BB team makes every year.


That way there would be no chance of the national champion being embarassed at home by an unranked team. Ooopppss. Sorry LSU!


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> I doubt BYU has turned down ANY home and home deals with powerhouse teams in the recent past, but there have been several who have RAN from BYU.


They have, I can tell you that for sure! (remember, I'm related to the coaching staff)

There are several teams that have played BYU home and away, but four or five teams over the span of twenty years is not something that lends credibility to your argument. For the most part, teams like OK, FLA, OH, TX, etc. don't play you because its not worth their time, its a loose-loose situation for them.

On the off chance they win your BCS season is over, but if you beat them you don't get any more respect than the team who beats Balor or SMU.


----------



## GaryFish

> For the most part, teams like OK, FLA, OH, TX, etc. don't play you because its not worth their time, its a loose-loose situation for them.
> 
> On the off chance they win your BCS season is over, but if you beat them you don't get any more respect than the team who beats Balor or SMU.


That's the first accurate thing you've said in this thread.

And for the record, BYU has played Texas in home and home. And beat them. In Austin, and in Provo.

The big teams buy other schools now for their non-conference games. And BYU won't be bought like the utahutes. So they are stuck. Danged if they do. Danged if they don't.


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> Show me a single year Utah has had a tougher schdule. Same conference schedules. Similar non-conference this year. BYU plays Northern Iowa and utahutes play Weber. They both play Utah State. UCLA and Michigan - I'll give that one to the utahutes playing at Michigan. But not much difference in schedule.


You won't goad me into defending the utes, have at em.



GaryFish said:


> It isn't scoring that is classless. It is kicking an on-side kick when you are up by six TDs late in the 3rd. It was wrong when Whit did it, and it would be wrong if LaVell had done it.


Whatever you have to tell yourself to sleep at night, and it was wrong when LaVell took advantage of crappy teams to run up the score for national attention.



GaryFish said:


> That is just silly there. BYU has played EVERY Top Tier program that would play them. And beaten nearly every single one. I'm not talking about bowl games either - regular season games with teams willing to go home and home. To name a few - BYU has played AND beaten Texas, Penn State, Notre Dame, Miami, Georgia, Alabama, Texas A & M, USC, UCLA, Washington, Boston College, Virginia, Syracuse, Georgia Tech to name a few. BYU has not ducked any team willing to play them.


You have a LOOSING record against these teams, playing against them doesn't mean your in the same class as them. You also need to go back and edit that post so that it doesn't look like you beat all of the teams you listed as "played and beaten"


----------



## GaryFish

I certainly don't think BYU would dominate any conference they way they have/do the MWC/WAC. Then again, no team in any conference does that. But I think that if BYU played in any one of the BCS conferences, they would be a solid, middle of the pack team, that occassionally would win the conference, occassionally finish in the bottom tier, but more often than not finish in the middle. And with 2-3 exceptions, that describes most of the BCS schools. They all have their runs. USC in the Pac-10 the last several years, OSU in the Big-10 is another example. BYU is what they are - a very big fish in a very small pond. Right now, they are the only team from the MWC that has any business being in a national discussion. I don't think they belong in the top 10 right now - and even if they win every game this year - I don't know if they'll belong there at the end - it all depends on how things play out. For now, every team out there is undefeated. I am optimistic about this year with as many returning starters as the Cougars have. It will be a good year. But I am realistic as well.


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> they would be a solid, middle of the pack team, that occassionally would win the conference, occassionally finish in the bottom tier, but more often than not finish in the middle.





GaryFish said:


> I don't think they belong in the top 10 right now - and even if they win every game this year - I don't know if they'll belong there at the end - it all depends on how things play out.


You have restored my faith in both humanity and BYU fans everywhere. That was the most realistic thing I have ever heard a cougar say.


----------



## GaryFish

> You have restored my faith in both humanity and BYU fans everywhere. That was the most realistic thing I have ever heard a cougar say.


I lived in Big-12 country long enough to know where BYU fits in the overall scheme of things. :wink:


----------



## UintaMan

proutdoors said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You BYU fans are amazing, you see every fault of the OTHER team and yet you refuse to see that the same thing happens on your own field. Scoring late is running up the score, put in the entire second string and use the run to burn clock if your going to criticize others for the same thing.
> 
> 83-7 utep 1980
> 56-6 utah 1980
> 65-8 utep 1981
> 58-8 S.D 1982
> 52-9 Colorado 1984
> 52-0 ut state 1986
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of pot calling kettle black:
> 
> Texas scores from just the last 4 seasons:
> 65-0 North Texas (real powerhouse team) 2004
> 56-3 Louisiana-Lafayette (powerhouse team) 2005
> 62-0 Baylor (powerhouse) 2005
> 70-3 Colorado 2005
> 56-7 North Texas (again....)2006
> 52-7 Rice (again.....)2006
> 56-3 Sam Houston State (again.....)2006
> 56-3 Iowa State 2007
> 58-14 Rice (again.....)2007
> 
> Strange how a self confessed Texas fan ridicules the strength of BYU's schedule, yet in 2005 when Texas won the National championship they played Louisiana-Lafayette. Go figure. Is North Texas any different than Northern Iowa? How about Louisiana-Lafayette? The biased one has NOW been exposed. :? How is that for reality?  :wink:
Click to expand...

 :rotfl: -BaHa!- Pro, your my hero!


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt BYU has turned down ANY home and home deals with powerhouse teams in the recent past, but there have been several who have RAN from BYU.
> 
> 
> 
> They have, I can tell you that for sure! (remember, I'm related to the coaching staff)
> 
> There are several teams that have played BYU home and away, but four or five teams over the span of twenty years is not something that lends credibility to your argument. For the most part, teams like OK, FLA, OH, TX, etc. don't play you because its not worth their time, its a loose-loose situation for them.
> 
> *On the off chance they win your BCS season is over, but if you beat them you don't get any more respect than the team who beats Balor or SMU.*
Click to expand...

Well no kidding, welcome to the reality every fan faces if their team isn't a BCS school! If those big boys are afraid of loosing a game to a non BCS school which would for the most part ruin a championship run, they are not going to agree to play. You can't put all the blame on the non BCS schools.


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> :rotfl: -BaHa!- Pro, your my hero!


Your post all but confirms my suspicion that you are or were an officer of the law :roll:

Texas also played that same year:
09/10 W 25-22 at Ohio State
10/01 W 51-20 at Missouri
10/15 W 42-17 Colorado
11/12 W 66-14 Kansas
10/22 W 52-17 Texas Tech
12/03 W 70-3 at Colorado (Big 12 Championship Game)
01/04 W 41-38 at Southern California (National Championship Game, Rose Bowl, Pasadena, CA)

Notice they beat back to back champ USC at USC?

Given that same schedule, BYU would be lucky to have gone 2-5


----------



## UintaMan

In 2006, coming off a National Championship you opened with North Texas and played Sam Houston State? Tuff non conference opponents there!

Texas 2007 schedule!

09/01 *Arkansas State*
09/08 TCU
09/15 at *Central Florida* (Ended up being better than expected)
09/22 RICE
09/29 KANSAS STATE
10/06 OKLAHOMA (Dallas)
10/13 at Iowa State
10/20 Baylor
10/27 NEBRASKA
11/03 at Oklahoma State
11/10 TEXAS TECH
11/23 at Texas A&M

And you're giving BYU crap for playing Norther Iowa? :roll:

You open the season with Florida Atlantic in 2008? :roll:

4 national titles and 29 conference titles is outstanding, again though it is what it is. Being in the big 12 or any other BCS school gives those schools an anfair advantage in the National perspective which is unlike any other college sport.


----------



## HOGAN

Just for the record, I know who Cael is. I wrote "Wow don't know who Cael is but what about..." I was typing to Mschf??? and should of wrote "Wow you don't know who Cael is...." Wrestling is a sport I have always followed closley.


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl: -BaHa!- Pro, your my hero!
> 
> 
> 
> *Your post all but confirms my suspicion that you are or were an officer of the law *:roll:
> 
> Texas also played that same year:
> 09/10 W 25-22 at Ohio State
> 10/01 W 51-20 at Missouri
> 10/15 W 42-17 Colorado
> 11/12 W 66-14 Kansas
> 10/22 W 52-17 Texas Tech
> 12/03 W 70-3 at Colorado (Big 12 Championship Game)
> 01/04 W 41-38 at Southern California (National Championship Game, Rose Bowl, Pasadena, CA)
> 
> Notice they beat back to back champ USC at USC?
> 
> Given that same schedule, BYU would be lucky to have gone 2-5
Click to expand...

Man you really got me on that one!


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> In 2006, coming off a National Championship you opened with North Texas and played Sam Houston State? Tuff non conference opponents there!
> 
> And you're giving BYU crap for playing Norther Iowa? :roll:\


OKLAHOMA, NEBRASKA, TEXAS TECH and Texas A&M ?

They played an easy out of conference schedule because their conference was comprised of some of the nations best teams.

My shot at BYU was for wasting the opportunity to play a team that *could* have proven how great they are (even though they are stuck in a weak conference). Play DII teams all you want, but don't complain when people question your teams legitimacy.


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2006, coming off a National Championship you opened with North Texas and played Sam Houston State? Tuff non conference opponents there!
> 
> And you're giving BYU crap for playing Norther Iowa? :roll:\
> 
> 
> 
> OKLAHOMA, NEBRASKA, TEXAS TECH and Texas A&M ?
> 
> They played an easy out of conference schedule because their conference was comprised of some of the nations best teams.
> 
> My shot at BYU was for wasting the opportunity to play a team that *could* have proven how great they are (even though they are stuck in a weak conference). Play DII teams all you want, but don't complain when people question your teams legitimacy.
Click to expand...

If you do research like I think you do, you would know that this last minute scheduling goof kind of screwed us. I don't like it as much as the next guy but honestly, who could they have gotten to fill in for Nevada, scraps? Your just using the DII school as an excuse to bring the team down and what they have accomplished the last couple of years, it's been pretty special, no matter what conference they're in. I do agree that when you're in a conference like the Mountain West and other non BCS schools, you have to play the best possible teams from the BCS schools in order to get known. Boise State and Fresno State have done it in the last decade, there does need to be a few more. All BS aside, i'm not trying to say BYU is going to be the football power that Texas has been, however, BYU has made a name for themselves once again and we are starting to get noticed. If we go out and have a couple more great seasons, and go to some BCS bowls and win, then that would put us up with some of the higher end teams. We still will not be a mighty BCS power but we could be a force to be dealt with in the years to come. I've watched enough football in my time to know that there is a possibitity that it won't happen for us, but if it does we are true and diserving fans that would love to taste even a little bit of the ride that you following Texas and the other big boys have been on. Regardless of your hatred for BYU it is a Nationaly known program already and some great years could get them on their way again to serious National Recognition!


----------



## jahan

Guns and Flies said:


> That's it :evil: :evil: , I'm inviting everyone over to Jahan's to watch the game  :wink:


Only if we are watching American Idol or Tennis! :wink: :lol: I really do like BYU and Utah. I mostly make comments and post pictures since the majority of the forum folks are hardcore BYU fans. I don't think BYU running up the score was that big of a deal as well as what Utah did last year, kind of being blown out of proportions, but it looks like everything has been in this thread.


----------



## GaryFish

> I don't think BYU running up the score was that big of a deal as well as what Utah did last year, kind of being blown out of proportions, but it looks like everything has been in this thread.


You've got to remember that football types are ****y, strong, and teaming with testosterone. So an on-side kick in that situation brings out some serious emotions. As does Coach Glenn giving the finger. We are not talking about rational thought here - it is sports! :wink:


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> Regardless of your hatred for BYU it is a Nationaly known program already and some great years could get them on their way again to serious National Recognition!


See thats the best part, I don't hate BYU. What I do dislike is the fan who refuses to accept there is a difference between going 10-2 in MWC and going 10-2 in the SEC or Big 12. 
The winning in conference the past few years doesn't really impress me, your few losses have come from all the teams you should be beating to get respect.

I know the scheduling is done years in advance, but someone call your AD tell him Crowton is gone and and let him know its a GOOD idea to schedule a tough game to get your team ready for in conference play.


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of your hatred for BYU it is a Nationaly known program already and some great years could get them on their way again to serious National Recognition!
> 
> 
> 
> See thats the best part, I don't hate BYU. *What I do dislike is the fan who refuses to accept there is a difference between going 10-2 in MWC and going 10-2 in the SEC or Big 12. *
> The winning in conference the past few years doesn't really impress me, your few losses have come from all the teams you should be beating to get respect.
> 
> I know the scheduling is done years in advance, but someone call your AD tell him Crowton is gone and and let him know its a GOOD idea to schedule a tough game to get your team ready for in conference play.
Click to expand...

Are you delusional? Do you honestly not realize how stupid you sound? Is there a BYU fan on here that made that comparison? You don't hate BYU? Have you read your posts? Quit acting like a little boy, be a man for once in your life and amitt and own up to all of the BS that comes out of your stinky pie hole! Honestly man, do you reside at the State Mental Hospital? If not i'm sure I can arrange some help for you! :roll:

Bring it little boy, let's see what kind of crap spills out of your pie hole now! -oOo-


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl: -BaHa!- Pro, your my hero!
> 
> 
> 
> *Your post all but confirms my suspicion that you are or were an officer of the law :roll: *
> Texas also played that same year:
> 09/10 W 25-22 at Ohio State
> 10/01 W 51-20 at Missouri
> 10/15 W 42-17 Colorado
> 11/12 W 66-14 Kansas
> 10/22 W 52-17 Texas Tech
> 12/03 W 70-3 at Colorado (Big 12 Championship Game)
> 01/04 W 41-38 at Southern California (National Championship Game, Rose Bowl, Pasadena, CA)
> 
> Notice they beat back to back champ USC at USC?
> 
> Given that same schedule, BYU would be lucky to have gone 2-5
Click to expand...

 |-O-| :shock:


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> Are you delusional? Do you honestly not realize how stupid you sound? Is there a BYU fan on here that made that comparison? You don't hate BYU? Have you read your posts? Quit acting like a little boy, be a man for once in your life and amitt and own up to all of the BS that comes out of your stinky pie hole! Honestly man, do you reside at the State Mental Hospital? If not i'm sure I can arrange some help for you! :roll:
> 
> Bring it little boy, let's see what kind of crap spills out of your pie hole now! -oOo-


**EDITED**

I will say it again REALLY slowly this time, I don't hate BYU. I have relatives who both coach and currently play for the Y. What I will say is I'm not too fond of you though.

**EDITED** 
I won't be baited into a wrestling match with a pig


----------



## GaryFish

The other thing left out is that in '03, Kansas, Colorado, Missouri, and Texas Tech all would have finished middle of the pack in the MWC. The Big 12 North just wasn't good. And hasn't been good since Nebraska fired Frank Solich after going just 9-3, with one trip to the national championship game and a Heisman Trophey Winner. The Big 12 North was then, and still is perhaps slightly better than the MWC top to bottom - but not much.

BTW - That 2003 Texas Longhorn team was absolutely fantasitic. They would have rolled in any conference. They were clearly the best in the country that year. Vince Young had it going on in a very big way. That was a great team.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl: -BaHa!- Pro, your my hero!
> 
> 
> 
> Your post all but confirms my suspicion that you are or were an officer of the law :roll:
> 
> Texas also played that same year:
> 09/10 W 25-22 at Ohio State
> 10/01 W 51-20 at Missouri
> 10/15 W 42-17 Colorado
> 11/12 W 66-14 Kansas
> 10/22 W 52-17 Texas Tech
> 12/03 W 70-3 at Colorado (Big 12 Championship Game)
> 01/04 W 41-38 at Southern California (National Championship Game, Rose Bowl, Pasadena, CA)
> 
> Notice they beat back to back champ USC at USC?
> 
> Given that same schedule, BYU would be lucky to have gone 2-5
Click to expand...

Your post confirms my suspicion you are NOT one to pay attention. :shock: :wink:

My post was in reference to YOU alleging LaVell was classless because of huge margin of victories. I showed in a 3 year span SEVERAL running up the score examples from Texas, your school of pride.

You talk in circles, you condemn BYU of not playing BSC programs, then you admit BCS programs don't want to play BYU, WTH? :?


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> You talk in circles, you condemn BYU of not playing BSC programs, then you admit BCS programs don't want to play BYU, WTH? :?


I brought up the running up the score on opponents when Y guy said the onside kick was classless, be prepared for criticism if your team is guilty of the same behavior. But you will notice I never said that running up the score is classless, I could care less if the Y does it or TX does it, but to call someone classless for something your team does takes big balls.

I've been saying the whole time that BYU hasn't accomplished anything by beating up MW teams, no secret there. Its also no big secret that the "big" teams won't waste their time playing a team like the Y because there is no plus side to it.

No respect until you beat BCS teams, no BCS games because your team isn't worth their time. Kind of a paradox that sucks for you guys.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> ]I brought up the running up the score on opponents when Y guy said the onside kick was classless, be prepared for criticism if your team is guilty of the same behavior. But you will notice I never said that running up the score is classless, I could care less if the Y does it or TX does it, but to call someone classless for something your team does takes big balls.


If you can't see the difference it pounding the crap out of a lesser team and an onside kick when up 43-0 then you do NOT understand sports. As I stated earlier, that is akin to playing full-court press and cherry-picking in a basketball game when up 100-20. That is by definition "CLASSLESS". As is being a BSC conference and voting to keep solid (not great) programs at bay through RULES instead of by PROVING their 'superiority' on the field. :?


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> As is being a BSC conference and voting to keep solid (not great) programs at bay through RULES instead of by PROVING their 'superiority' on the field. :?


You won't find me arguing against a playoff system to determine the national champion, I think it would get some teams respect and at the same time shut those up that really don't belong.


----------



## UintaMan

I heard an interesting tid bit about the Utes today. Apparently the season ticket sales are at an all time high this year with a little over 26,000 being sold so far. Does this statistic not seriously embarrass the die hard Ute fan?


----------



## proutdoors

UintaMan said:


> I heard an interesting tid bit about the Utes today. Apparently the season ticket sales are at an all time high this year with a little over 26,000 being sold so far. Does this statistic not seriously embarrass the die hard Ute fan?


Hey, give utefan a break, it's tough to get the money and/or time off to go to the games. The hours are brutal at MickeyDees.


----------



## mjschijf

proutdoors said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard an interesting tid bit about the Utes today. Apparently the season ticket sales are at an all time high this year with a little over 26,000 being sold so far. Does this statistic not seriously embarrass the die hard Ute fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, give utefan a break, it's tough to get the money and/or time off to go to the games. The hours are brutal at MickeyDees.
Click to expand...

Yep, you're right, Ute fans have jobs. I don't know if you're familiar with the word "job". I believe it is specifically defined as 'a regular activity performed in exchange for payment, especially as one's trade, occupation, or profession'. Sometimes these things called "jobs" can actually take time away from someone's day and impede them from doing things they otherwise would like to do if they didn't need to make money in order to raise a family. Such activities may include going to cheer on their favorite college football team, or other fun activities, but of course a Ute fan puts his career and family slightly ahead...not stooping down to the level of the BYU fan.

Being a BYU fan, I just wanted to make sure that you are familiar with the word, "job".


----------



## proutdoors

I know what a "job" is, it what the utefan mistakes for a career. Flipping burgers and wiping tables is a "job", making a decent living is a career. Those with a career can afford football season tickets easier than those with a "job". :shock: 

26,000 season tickets sold, utefan isn't even a real fan, how sad. I think they sell more tickets than that for the "Red Rock". :?


----------



## mjschijf

proutdoors said:


> I know what a "job" is, it what the utefan mistakes for a career. Flipping burgers and wiping tables is a "job", making a decent living is a career. Those with a career can afford football season tickets easier than those with a "job". :shock:
> 
> 26,000 season tickets sold, utefan isn't even a real fan, how sad. I think they sell more tickets than that for the "Red Rock". :?


For sure, Pro.


----------



## GaryFish

In all honesty, the utefan ticket sales has always left me puzzled. Since Ronny Mac took over years ago, the utahutes have had a solid program. They've put good and at times, great teams on the field. As far as a venue for watching a game, I have to say that rice-eccles is better than Lavell Edwards Stadium. It is closer, tighter, can get louder, and is a nice place to watch football. With the upgrades done for the Olympics, it is a great place to take in a game. Yet, they still don't fill it up unless the Cougars come to town. And that is sad. Much as I hate the utahutes, I do think that utefan has plenty to cheer for, and when they can't fill a 45,000 seat staidum - that is just a bad reflection on the fans. Even in the Crowton years when BYU sucked, they still drew 60,000 fans!


----------



## Riverrat77

UintaMan said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of your hatred for BYU it is a Nationaly known program already and some great years could get them on their way again to serious National Recognition!
> 
> 
> 
> See thats the best part, I don't hate BYU. *What I do dislike is the fan who refuses to accept there is a difference between going 10-2 in MWC and going 10-2 in the SEC or Big 12. *
> The winning in conference the past few years doesn't really impress me, your few losses have come from all the teams you should be beating to get respect.
> 
> I know the scheduling is done years in advance, but someone call your AD tell him Crowton is gone and and let him know its a GOOD idea to schedule a tough game to get your team ready for in conference play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you delusional? Do you honestly not realize how stupid you sound? Is there a BYU fan on here that made that comparison? You don't hate BYU? Have you read your posts? Quit acting like a little boy, be a man for once in your life and amitt and own up to all of the BS that comes out of your stinky pie hole! Honestly man, do you reside at the State Mental Hospital? If not i'm sure I can arrange some help for you! :roll:
> 
> Bring it little boy, let's see what kind of crap spills out of your pie hole now! -oOo-
Click to expand...

I was going to stay out of this... but I'll throw in here with Buggz. How is this delusional? Sounds pretty accurate to me. BYU fans are always trying to say that they'd finish middle of the pack here, middle of the pack there, they could play with anyone in any other conference. Hogwash.... If BYU played anywhere else, they wouldn't be BYU... they'd be Baylor or Tulsa (oddly enough BYU choked against them) or even Northern Iowa. Sure, they do well here locally and I guess they're expected to. But don't think for one minute they could step outside the friendly confines and actually make an impact in a stronger conference. Thats a nice fantasy, but its far from reality. Folks say that BCS teams are afraid of BYU. Ummmm no. As much as we'd all like to convince ourselves that the MWC strikes fear of upsets in the hearts of the other conferences.... I just can't really believe thats the truth. Maybe it is... but I just don't see it. Somebody mentioned winning bowl games.... Lets not go there with BYU ok? If I remember right, thats been kind of a sore spot here in the last few years. They should have a decent program this year... and I might actually get to go to some Utes games this year but maybe I'm just not the football fan I used to be or something. I'm having a hard time even getting worked up for the Y vs U of W game this year... sorry Pro. I just am not into it like I used to be or something. Could just be the hunts swaying my focus so we'll see when game time gets closer.


----------



## mjschijf

Nobody is "afraid" of BYU, or Utah for that matter. I'm sure most teams take them seriously but if BYU was on USC's schedule, do you really think they would be saying "Oh no...we play BYU this year??? *explitive* *explitive* *explitive* *explitive*!" But I guarantee BYU would be saying "frick, freak, crap, darn, dang!"

The only season either team has had in recent memory that deserves any kind of national spotlight is the Ute's undefeated 2004 campaign. Riverrat, you mentioned BYU in bowl games and how you aren't going to go there. Well, I'll go there for you. :lol: BYU has lost 4 of 6 bowl games (they actually have an awful all-time record in bowl games as well but I won't even mention that). The Utes on the other hand have won 7 in a row...the second longest current streak in the nation. Shouldn't seasons be defined on a team's ability to finish? Not according to a BYU fan I'm sure. But then again, how much stock can we put into what a BYU fan says? :wink:


----------



## GaryFish

I don't think either the utahutes or the Cougars can take anything from bowl games. Not when they are committed to playing the 6th place team from the PAC-10 or the leading service acadamy or whomever in the stupid dot.com Toilet bowls the conference has in place. And that to me is the saddest part of all - if you really want to know how much the MWC is respected, look at the bowl agreements we have. The MWC conference CHAMPION wins the chance to play the 5th place PAC-10 team? So BYU has won that game twice in a row. So what! And the utes have gotten even worse opponents in their games! Even in the Fiesta Bowl season for the utahutes they got stuck with an unranked Pitt team when they should have been playing Auburn! ALL BOWL GAMES UNDER CONTRACT WITH THE MWC ARE A TOTAL JOKE!!!!! So any claim that they connote legitimacy is flawed by definition.

I love the Cougars, and I love MWC football. But the bowl games are a total joke. No way around that!


----------



## GaryFish

For what its worth, listed below are the upcoming non-conference opponents for BYU. Some good, some not. I'm all for keeping up the games with Utah State - as I think it is good for in-state fans. I like seeing one or two PAC-10 teams as well. I like the home and home with Florida State. The others - we take what we can get. And it seems like I remember discussions of a home and home with Boise State in 2012 through 2015, but it isn't listed on BYU's official site.

2008
Northern Iowa
@ Washington
UCLA
@ Utah State

2009
@ Arizona State
Florida State
Utah State

2010
Washington
@ Florida State
@ Utah State

2011
@ Washington
@ Army
Arizona State
Utah State

2012
Army
Washington
Utah State


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> *Not when they are committed to playing the 6th place team from the PAC-10 or the leading service acadamy or whomever in the stupid dot.com Toilet bowls* the conference has in place. And that to me is the saddest part of all - if you really want to know how much the MWC is respected, look at the bowl agreements we have.
> 
> I love college football. But the bowl games are a total joke. No way around that!


Gary... funniest thing I've read in a long time. Thanks for the gut busting laughter. Sorry I changed the last part of your quote. I do wish the MWC could play in some higher bowls... big games are fun to watch and the players deserve that....something other than the valley rivalry game. I will give the Cougs credit by saying in my internet searching I saw that they smoked a couple top notch programs a while back. Regardless of the school... if you earn it, they should let you play with the bigs. Thats only fair... man, wish a playoff system would become a reality but I don't know that the big schools would risk getting beaten down by a "nobody" so it may never happen.


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> Regardless of the school... if you earn it, they should let you play with the bigs. Thats only fair... man, wish a playoff system would become a reality but *I don't know that the big schools would risk getting beaten down by a "nobody"* so it may never happen.


I actually agree with this statement, but it leaves me confused when I re-read your previous post which says:


> Folks say that BCS teams are afraid of BYU. Ummmm no. As much as we'd all like to convince ourselves that the MWC strikes fear of upsets in the hearts of the other conferences.... I just can't really believe thats the truth. Maybe it is... but I just don't see it.


Is it just me, or do these two statements contradict each other? :? :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77

That doesn't mean I was referring strictly to BYU or the MWC. :lol: I don't think many schools are afraid of the MWC Pro.... but I do think that the big schools would and could be surprised by the "little" schools that happen to have a great year. Appalachian State, Boise State and yeah, the MWC has a chance every now and again to play good teams well... you know, all that would be very exposed in a playoff situation. Anyway... I don't know that it'll ever happen but I don't see much wrong with extending the college football season another month.


----------



## idiot with a bow

I guess at this point I will chime in as I have yet to. I think i speak for all the swearing cougars on here when I say that Brigham Young University is the institution with the far superior football program when being compared to the team that is affiliated with the University of Utah, known as the Utes.


----------



## clam midia

Fair enough Idiot, 
However you have yet to address the fact that the Utes are rated higher than the Cougars in 1 of the three preseason polls.
Furthermore, the Utes swear more than the cougars and so you should like them more.


----------



## proutdoors

clam midia said:


> Fair enough Idiot,
> However you have yet to address the fact that the Utes are rated higher than the Cougars in 1 of the three preseason polls.
> Furthermore, the Utes swear more than the cougars and so you should like them more.


They also drool more and crap their pants on a regular basis, and they usually don't even know the meaning of the swear words they use, they are just repeating what their mother said when they popped into the world. **** straight I said it! _O\ -oOo-

The utes are rated higher on players likely to NOT graduate, nuff said about ratings. *\-\*


----------



## mjschijf

proutdoors said:


> clam midia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough Idiot,
> However you have yet to address the fact that the Utes are rated higher than the Cougars in 1 of the three preseason polls.
> Furthermore, the Utes swear more than the cougars and so you should like them more.
> 
> 
> 
> They also drool more and crap their pants on a regular basis, and they usually don't even know the meaning of the swear words they use, they are just repeating what their mother said when they popped into the world. **** straight I said it! _O\ -oOo-
> 
> The utes are rated higher on players likely to NOT graduate, nuff said about ratings. *\-\*
Click to expand...

How dare you use the word "****" and call yourself a BYU fan. You would get booted off campus immediately if you were attending BYU.

Oh, and no, not nuff said. I'll tell you another stat that BYU is ranked higher than the Utes...and that is number of players convicted of rape in the past few years. BYU should be proud of that one.

I'm going to bring up another issue that hasn't been discussed yet. Theoretically, BYU should be one of the best teams in the nation every season. Why? Because on average, their players are 2-3 years older than the players on any other D-1 team in the nation. They are essentially men playing amongst boys. Sure, you can say that when they go on their missions they don't get any football training in, but you can't slow natural development, and they return in plenty of time to get ready for football season. In fact, most probably readshirt for a season upon returning to the field. That being said, they are never one of the best teams in the nation and have an awful record in bowl games. They usually don't even win their conference. I hope that just puts things in perspective a little bit, and more importantly I hope I get a good reaction from PRO. :wink:


----------



## GaryFish

> is number of players *convicted* of rape in the past few years.


Glad you said convictions. That's because at BYU, players get kicked off the team, out of school, and prosecuted for that. At Utah, players get a credit for it.  :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN

GaryFish said:


> is number of players *convicted* of rape in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you said convictions. That's because at BYU, players get kicked off the team, out of school, and prosecuted for that. At Utah, players get a credit for it.  :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Sure but @ Utah it is not the norm. The Y living the word of wisdom??????? Whatever..... :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

GaryFish said:


> is number of players *convicted* of rape in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you said convictions. That's because at BYU, players get kicked off the team, out of school, and prosecuted for that. At Utah, players get a credit for it.  :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Sadly, This is true.

It's amazing what students will do in an alcohol and hash induced state of mind. The also sad but true fact is that Utah ends up with a lot of once-upon-a-time decent football players that have been convicted of crimes, are fairly unintelligent and/or have drug and alcohol problems, so other schools don't want them. But the good thing is that maybe someday some of them can play in arena football or other secondary football leagues and finally get their mothers out of the their trailer and into a shiny new fabricated house. It really is a heart warming thing.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> You know the difference, and no, there is no contridiction. It violates the code. It is like bunting in the 9th inning of a no-hitter. Or intentionally beaning the pitcher throwing the no-hitter. When your team is ahead by six TDs, you don't run trick plays to score some more. You play straight up football and when you score again, fair enough. But trick plays in that scenario? Any respect gained is lost in that kind of action. And if Bronco had pulled that stunt, I'd be ticked at him for doing it as well.


Boohooo if they played a trick play to score some more. So they just wanted to get back at Wyoming for beating them in 2006. LOL, that is a bunch of whining to say they are already killing us so please go easy on us the rest of the game and gives us a chance to score. Please no trick plays. The cowboys just need to man up from getting thumped. I dont care if the score was 100-0. They should play the game very hard to the finish nonetheless.

Cry babies. I would have pulled my pants down and mooned their whole team.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I look for Wyoming to make late hits, out of bound hits, cheap shots, illegal hits, until Brian Johnson and the group of excellent running backs the utahutes have are all watching from the sidelines on crutches. I certainly don't think the Pokes can win if they play it straight up. They'll have to cheat to do it. And they WILL cheat to do it.


Garyfish you're a hypocrite. You say that the UTes have no class for a trick play and then you expect Wyoming to be very classless this year and take a lot of cheap shots and cheat to win :roll: :roll:

Why are you ok with Wyoming doing those things which are far worse then a stupid tricky play? Show some class yourself hypocrite. You are just applying that Wyoming are poor sports and will stoop way below the belt this year.

BYU won the UTES last year because of some really bad calls. Should the Utes also play a dirty game against BYU this year to seek revenge. Maybe they need to injure the BYU QB and end his career forever. NO the Utes have a little more class.



> You know the difference, and no, there is no contridiction. It violates the code.





> I am guessing that the Pokes will be targeting brian johnson's knees from before the opening kick-off. That game is going to get ugly. I'll put the over/under on ejections at 8 right now.


And this doesnt violate the sportmenship code??? I dont care if you're a MOD, You're a Hypocrite.

And you believe that injuring a player justifies their trick play last year. If you are hoping that this happens then once again you're a hypocrite.


----------



## waltny

Beware of the mirror coyoteslayer...


----------



## coyoteslayer

I just looked in the mirror mirror on the wall and said, "Coyoteslayer, you're a hyprocrite."


----------



## GaryFish

> And this doesnt violate the sportmenship code??? I dont care if you're a MOD, You're a Hypocrite.


First of all, I am making an observation of what I think Wyoming will do against the utahutes. I am not endorsing it, saying it is right, or will wave a flag of victory when it happens. I am just saying it will happen. Yes, when the Pokes take out Brian Johnson's knee with a cheap shot, it will be wrong. it will be poor sportsmanship. It will violate any sort of code. And they will be classless when they do it. And I will flame them when it happens. I don't endorse it. I really have not dog in that fight - as I am neither a fan of the Pokes or utahutes.

Second, I never said the utahutes should back off in that game when up 43-0. They shouldn't. They should play as hard as they train. And should run it right over the top of Wyoming. To me, that is the greater sign of domination - running it straight up over the top of them. But trick plays when up 43-0? That's just chicken.



> BYU won the UTES last year because of some really bad calls.


Bull crap. BYU beat the utahutes last year because their cover 2 defense fell apart. Bad calls took away two Cougar touchdowns in that game. There were horrible calls in that game against both teams. But it certainly wasn't one-sided. It was one of the worst officiated games in MWC history.



> Maybe they need to injure the BYU QB and end his career forever. NO the Utes have a little more class.


First, Wyoming has no class. Never has, never will. This is after all the same school where students tied a kid to a fence and beat him to death because he prefers pink.

Jumping back in history here - back 1992 - Rice Stadium - November 21. BYU is down to their 3rd string QB - Ryan Han**** - due to injuries. Han**** didn't even start the season on the team - he played baseball. But was recruited to help the team when the others started getting hurt. He was lighting up the utahutes that day - just killing them. So in the 4th quarter, the utahutes couldn't take getting beat so five yards out of bounds on a broken scramble play, the DB hit Han**** squarely - helmet to knee to take him out of the game. Han**** ended up bagging football and went on to play in the show for the Angels for one season- Until his knee totally collapsed as a result of that cheap shot hit. It was total garbage. Don't tell me the utahutes have more class. They don't.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Jumping back in history here - back 1992 - Rice Stadium - November 21. BYU is down to their 3rd string QB - Ryan Han**** - due to injuries. Han**** didn't even start the season on the team - he played baseball. But was recruited to help the team when the others started getting hurt. He was lighting up the utahutes that day - just killing them. So in the 4th quarter, the utahutes couldn't take getting beat so five yards out of bounds on a broken scramble play, the DB hit Han**** squarely - helmet to knee to take him out of the game. Han**** ended up bagging football and went on to play in the show for the Angels for one season- Until his knee totally collapsed as a result of that cheap shot hit. It was total garbage. Don't tell me the utahutes have more class. They don't.


Was BYU cheating that game?


----------



## GaryFish

> Was BYU cheating that game?


No. Just winning.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> No. Just winning.


Cheating to win huh? Thats interesting. Is that the reason you see a lot of yellow flags being thrown on the field?


----------



## idiot with a bow

Yote,
I am so glad that you are a Ute fan..... I appreciate the material. 
thank you, 
Idiot


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Yote,
> I am so glad that you are a Ute fan..... I appreciate the material.
> thank you,
> Idiot


You Idiot :lol: jk. Im glad you take me serious


----------



## idiot with a bow

coyoteslayer said:


> Yote,
> I am so glad that you are a Ute fan..... I appreciate the material.
> thank you,
> Idiot
> 
> 
> 
> You Idiot :lol: jk. Im glad you take me serious
Click to expand...

I don't.........ever.


----------



## proutdoors

If you ain't cheatin, you ain't trying! Just because BYU is better at it than uteplayer, doesn't mean uteplayer doesn't cheat, it just means uteplayer can't do that right either. A failure at everything I suppose makes uteplayer/utefan 'good' at something: FAILING! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fatty

I guess I'll put in my $.02

I grew up a BYU fan, so I'll be cheering for BYU when they play the U. But, having been an Aggie for the last five years, I'll be cheering for USU when they play both BYU and the U. Yeah, yeah, I know, it's a long shot, and if football was my life, both of those games would most likely break my heart, but I can still hope, can't I?

It's hard to watch my Aggies lose sooooooo much, but I still go to the games. They're still my team.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I had a conversation with a Utah graduate the other day. He was spewing this and that about Ute football, mostly rhetoric that he had learned through his stay at the "school". What I couldn't figure out was with all of his learning at that place, was why the hell was he mowing my lawn? :roll:


----------



## proutdoors

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I had a conversation with a Utah graduate the other day. He was spewing this and that about Ute football, mostly rhetoric that he had learned through his stay at the "school". What I couldn't figure out was with all of his learning at that place, *was why the hell was he mowing my lawn?* :roll:


So he is a grad student you say.


----------



## Huge29

proutdoors said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a conversation with a Utah graduate the other day. He was spewing this and that about Ute football, mostly rhetoric that he had learned through his stay at the "school". What I couldn't figure out was with all of his learning at that place, *was why the hell was he mowing my lawn?* :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> So he is a grad student you say.
Click to expand...

I doubt it; didn't Tree say that he was actually pushing the mower? If so, he must already have his graduate degree; otherwise he just would have been using the pooper scooper. :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

Huge29 said:


> I doubt it; didn't Tree say that he was actually pushing the mower? If so, he must already have his graduate degree; otherwise he just would have been using the pooper scooper. :lol:


You know what the funniest part of this whole discussion is: the Y grad has a $19,050 lower average salary than than the U grad, who's pumping the gas now ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yes, he said he graduated in 91'. He is now a journeyman "landscaper". Quite impressive, he makes just enough to afford an 18 pack of Keystones and a sack of dirty mexican grass every week for the big game.


----------



## GaryFish

> the Y grad has a $19,050 lower average salary than than the U grad, who's pumping the gas now ?


BYU doesn't have a med school. Take that out and compare salaries of similar programs. Then see who is pumping the gas.

Either way, the utahutes still suck in the Cover 2 defense! Hopefully coach wit can do something to not let our receivers wide-freaking-open when it matters most.


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> BYU doesn't have a med school. Take that out and compare salaries of similar programs. Then see who is pumping the gas.
> 
> Either way, the utahutes still suck in the Cover 2 defense! Hopefully coach wit can do something to not let our receivers wide-freaking-open when it matters most.


Wow, it's a shame you can't remove the things from other schools that make your school inferior. Perhaps if removed the cougs their current conference and put them in a top 20 conference you would see what i'm talking about.


----------



## Rob_R

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it; didn't Tree say that he was actually pushing the mower? If so, he must already have his graduate degree; otherwise he just would have been using the pooper scooper. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what the funniest part of this whole discussion is: the Y grad has a $19,050 lower average salary than than the U grad, who's pumping the gas now ?
Click to expand...

http://www.businessweek.com/bschools/rankings/undergraduate_mba_profiles/byu.html

You're kidding right? This link is for the Marroitt School, I'm not sure about other majors. I find it hard to believe that a U of U business major makes almost $70K on average right out of school. Where did you get your info?


----------



## GaryFish

This year, the Cougs would compete very well in any conference. They wouldn't dominate one of the big four like they do the MWC - but they would compete for a conference championship in any conference this year. They would own the Big East or ACC this year. And if you deny that, then you have no clue about college football either and are blinded by your own set of MWC-hating glasses.


----------



## buggsz24

Rob_R said:


> http://www.businessweek.com/bschools/rankings/undergraduate_mba_profiles/byu.html
> 
> You're kidding right? This link is for the Marroitt School, I'm not sure about other majors. I find it hard to believe that a U of U business major makes almost $70K on average right out of school. Where did you get your info?


Compare those to the U's program and you will find similar numbers. You also selected BYU's number one school within the university, you would definitely come up on the short end were I to pull the U's number one earning program.


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> They would own the Big East or ACC this year. And if you deny that, then you have no clue about college football either and are blinded by your own set of MWC-hating glasses.


I will give you that, but put them in the big ten, big twelve or the SEC and your a .500 team. Your out of conference records is PROOF of that.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> Your out of conference *records is* PROOF of that.


You type like a uegrad! :wink:

Odd how EVERY poll out there has BYU ranked in the top 20, yet you say they would be a .500 team in a 'real' conference. What exactly do you know that ALL 'experts' are missing? :roll:


----------



## GaryFish

> Your out of conference records is PROOF of that.


The Cougs have not played well on the road in their non-conference games the past two years. But they also haven't lost a home non-conference game in three years either. Find me one single program in any conference that is undefeated at home the past two years. Just one. This is a new year, with a very good team coming back. There are fewer than five teams in the nation that would be favored over BYU in Provo this year. FACT. Which is exactly why none of them will come to play in Provo!


----------



## GaryFish

> Take that out and compare salaries of similar programs. Then see who is pumping the gas.
> 
> Wow, it's a shame you can't remove the things from other schools that make your school inferior.


Freak! I wouldn't expect you to get it. You must compare programs side by side if you want to compare. Apples to apples brother. Not apples to oranges.


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> Odd how EVERY poll out there has BYU ranked in the top 20, yet you say they would be a .500 team in a 'real' conference. What exactly do you know that ALL 'experts' are missing? :roll:


Being a BYU fan is like participating in the special olympics: Even if you win, your still a retard.

BYU's poll ranking is a result of their pathetic schedule over the last two years, plain and simple. I'm willing to bet that the majority of votes they got were from people voting based on their record alone, people who probably haven't even seen them play. I'm willing to bet the Y didn't get a single vote from anyone that watched them loose to a horrible UCLA team, then follow it up with a 1 point victory against a team missing their starting QB.

Take away your 4 and 18 gift against the Utes and the blocked field goal against UCLA (that ended UCLA 80+ yard drive and ended the game) and your cougs would be right where the belonged.

Your schedule this year is just as bad, so I don't expect anything different. But for the sake of teams that will see a top 20 during the season, I really hope the Y looses early and to someone bad enough that anyone with a vote will think twice before they give it to the Y.

Pre-season polls are just expectations, as a cougar fan you should be used to settling for those.


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> Freak! I wouldn't expect you to get it. You must compare programs side by side if you want to compare. Apples to apples brother. Not apples to oranges.


Wouldn't expect me to get it. Why, because I can see through your BS a mile away?

When you compare the average salary of the two universities, why would it make sense to remove a program from either school when comparing numbers? You want to remove the highest paid school within the U. because it makes your argument valid, I think it's you that doesn't get it.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> Being a BYU fan is like participating in the special olympics: Even if you win, your still a retard.
> 
> Pre-season polls are just expectations, as a cougar fan you should be used to settling for those.


To quote one of the greatest lines ever from one of the greatest movies ever, The Cowboys, "big talk don't make a big man", these words of wisdom seem to apply to you. Call me a retard if you like, but you are still talking in circles and out your backside. So, yes you have talent.

Your predictions WILL be brought up in the coming months, either you will be proven right or a blowhard. I am betting on you being proven a blowhard.


----------



## Rob_R

buggsz24 said:


> Take away your 4 and 18 gift against the Utes and the blocked field goal against UCLA (that ended UCLA 80+ yard drive and ended the game) and your cougs would be right where the belonged.





buggsz24 said:


> Wow, it's a shame you can't remove the things from other schools that make your school inferior.


So which is it?


----------



## proutdoors

Rob_R said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take away your 4 and 18 gift against the Utes and the blocked field goal against UCLA (that ended UCLA 80+ yard drive and ended the game) and your cougs would be right where the belonged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's a shame you can't remove the things from other schools that make your school inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which is it?
Click to expand...

 :rotfl:


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> The Cougs have not played well on the road in their non-conference games the past two years.


Understatement of the year



GaryFish said:


> But they also haven't lost a home non-conference game in three years either.


Show me a single non-conference game that had a ranked opponent



GaryFish said:


> Find me one single program in any conference that is undefeated at home the past two years. Just one.


 point at your home record and saying look at all the wins we scheduled isn't going to get it done, why don't you point out the number of ranked (end of season) opponents you faced during that stretch. I'm guessing the number is less than one?



GaryFish said:


> There are fewer than five teams in the nation that would be favored over BYU in Provo this year. FACT.


There are actually 16+ teams according to ESPN, your not #6 after all.

Please take off the blue glasses, outside of your conference your average, your not feared and you haven't been respected since before LaVell left.


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a retard if you like, but you are still talking in circles and out your backside. So, yes you have talent.
> 
> Your predictions WILL be brought up in the coming months, either you will be proven right or a blowhard. I am betting on you being proven a blowhard.
Click to expand...

Circles ?

One quote was in reference to schools average income, the other was in reference to the lucky bounce of a ball. I'm just saying BYU fans need to be a little more humble about how great a program is that hasn't beaten anyone and barely beat the teams that they are supposedly better than.

I'm rarely wrong, so if you think your team is going to end up with a tougher strength of schedule or a higher ranking put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## proutdoors

bugsy, follow along: a team that is ranked above another team playing on the road is often the UNDERDOG, which with BYU's home record WOULD be the case with all but 3-5 NCAA teams. On a neutral field you are close to being correct, but Gary clearly said AT HOME, which means LaVell Edwards Stadium! :roll:


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> I'm rarely wrong, so if you think your team is going to end up with a tougher strength of schedule or a higher ranking put your money where your mouth is.


bugsy being nonsensical AGAIN. "Tougher" than who? "Higher ranking" than who? Clear that up, then we can decide how much you will be losing at the end of the season! :?


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> bugsy being nonsensical AGAIN. "Tougher" than who? "Higher ranking" than who? Clear that up, then we can decide how much you will be losing at the end of the season! :?


I haven't made any attempt to hide the fact that I'm a Longhorn, I thought you were following along.


----------



## buggsz24

Home turf is only worth a few points, most of the teams in the top twenty (10+ teams) could cover the spread.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> I haven't made any attempt to hide the fact that I'm a Longhorn, I thought you were following along.


It's hard to keep track of which one of your multiple personalities I am dealing with at any given moment. Have you sen the title of this thread? It says, "BYU/UTAH FOOTBALL SMACK TALK", nowhere in it is TexASS. :? I have NOT disputed Texas having a better team than BYU, in fact I have never even hinted at such. :roll:


----------



## buggsz24

Logic, that was a surprise. Does that mean you agree your not really a top 20, after all nothing but your overall record would suggest you belong there?

Your out of conference, strength of schedule, and record vs. quality opponents is seriously suspect.


----------



## proutdoors

I am typing slowly for you, I said TexASS has a better than BYU on paper, that does NOT mean they aren't a top 20 team. :? Longhorn education at it's finest. :shock:


----------



## buggsz24

I never said you were in the class of TX, never even suggested it. But if you want to bet on it, I will still take your money.

The point I've been trying to make the entire time is that BYU isn't a top twenty team, they are only there because of the weak schedule and the record that it has brought. Apparently I haven't been typing slowly enough for you to catch that yet.

BTW the Texass reference is cute, especially coming from a fan of Breed-em Young University


----------



## GaryFish

> I never said you were in the class of TX, never even suggested it.


So head to head - BYU vs. Texas. What is the record?


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> BTW the Texass reference is cute, especially coming from a fan of Breed-em Young University


I'm one of them swearing BYU fans. *\-\* It's about as 'cute' as you calling me a retard, yeah? :roll: Isn't your mascot a STEER? How Freudian. :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Isn't your mascot a STEER? How Freudian.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> So head to head - BYU vs. Texas. What is the record?


BYU is 2-0 vs. Texas all time (I can't find a team that has fared better in the last 25 years, can you?):
http://www.mackbrown-texasfootball....le_id=298&url_subchannel_id=&change_well_id=2


----------



## FROGGER

Ahhhh crap, how have i missed this for so long...

GO UTES!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hey, get that crap off of here. I almost puked when my screen loaded up.

FROGGER, you have very bad taste, I thought you would know better.

T


----------



## coyoteslayer

> You know...those feathers hanging off the "U" look just like used tampons. I'm just saying.


Do they even make a tampon for a BYU woman? BYU women can't even shop at Victorias Secret because they don't make a size that big. They have to buy those oversize load granny panties that I could park my truck under.

When they make a dress they have to order an acre of material

You BYU fans make one more frustrated than a one legged stripper doing a table dance.


----------



## FROGGER

coyoteslayer said:


> You know...those feathers hanging off the "U" look just like used tampons. I'm just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> *Do they even make a tampon for a BYU woman?* BYU women can't even shop at Victorias Secret because they don't make a size that big. They have to buy those oversize load granny panties that I could park my truck under.
> 
> When they make a dress they have to order an acre of material
> 
> You BYU fans make one more frustrated than a one legged stripper doing a table dance.
Click to expand...

Yes they do, its called a California King Mattress...


----------



## besthunteralive

All I can say is that Mississippi State football rules and BYU drools.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Huge29

Q: What is the difference between the University of Utah football team and a bowl of Cheerios?
A: The Cheerios belong in a bowl!

Q: What's the difference between a Ute fan and puppies?
A: The puppies stop whining after 6 weeks.

Q: How do you sell out Rice-Eccles stadium?
A: Invite BYU

Four college alumni were climbing a mountain one day: a Utah, a BYU grad, a Florida grad, and a Notre Dame grad. Each proclaimed to be the most loyal of all fans at their alma mater.
As they climbed higher, they argued as to which one of them was the most loyal of all. They argued all the way up the mountain, and when they reached the top, the Notre Dame grad hurled himself off the mountain, shouting "This is for the Fighting Irish!" as he fell to his doom.
Not wanting to be out done, the Florida grad threw himself off the mountain proclaiming, "This is for the Gators!"
Seeing this, the BYU grad walked over and shouted "This is for the Cougars!" and pushed the Utes fan off the side of the mountain.

Makes me think that he took General Patton's advice: 


> No basta** ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb basta** die for his country.


----------



## buggsz24

Huge29 said:


> Q: What is the difference between the University of Utah football team and a bowl of Cheerios?
> A: The Cheerios belong in a bowl!


Q:What's the difference between the cougars and a DII team? 
A:The DII will play a non-conference game against DI opponents.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> Q:What's the difference between the cougars and a DII team?
> A:The DII will play a non-conference game against DI opponents.


Q)What's the difference between a DII team and an elitist school like Texas?
A)The DII team isn't scared to play at BYU!

I can go all day, you up for it? :wink: What, is Sam Houston tougher than BYU? Is that why Texas plays them and WON'T play BYU? :?


----------



## GaryFish

proutdoors said:


> Is that why Texas plays them and WON'T play BYU?


Texas played BYU. Twice. Bugz - how'd those turn out again? I can't remember. Can you? :wink:


----------



## buggsz24

That post had nothing to do with Texas, but since you brought it up. 

BYU mows through their conference to win another outright title, they have to beat who to accomplish the amazing feat. 

Now Texas on the other hand has to go through at least three top twenty teams every year.

Now remind me, which in-conference game BYU has against a top 20? 

#13 Kansas, #7 Missouri, #4 Oklahoma, #10 Texas, #14 Teas Tech. With a conference schedule like this you can understand how it would be a little more difficult to win a conference championship, let alone make time for out of conference opponents that can't contribute to their quest for national title. 

They currently have four, you have ?

But as someone clearly pointed out, this isn't a Texas debate. That's why I refrained from mentioning TX in the shot at the Y.


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Texas plays them and WON'T play BYU?
> 
> 
> 
> Texas played BYU. Twice. Bugz - how'd those turn out again? I can't remember. Can you? :wink:
Click to expand...

Texas hasn't played the Y in the last twenty years, which not coincidentally is about the last time you guys had a good team.


----------



## FROGGER

I feel the same way these guys do when I watch BYU play....


----------



## GaryFish

buggsz24 said:


> contribute to their quest for national title.
> 
> They currently have four, you have ?


Cougs have one. Texas 4.



buggsz24 said:


> Texas hasn't played the Y in the last twenty years, which not coincidentally is about the last time you guys had a good team.


But considering your above mention, then you say that only the last twenty years are relavent. Hmmm. Which is it. If its only the last 20 years, then I guess the score is:
national titles - 1-0 Texas
Heisman Trophies - 1-1 - But BYU's winner didn't blow a potentially brilliant NFL career for his love of the hippie lettuce. Our winner just wasn't a good NFL QB! 
Probations - Hmmm. Have to look that one up.

BYU are what they are - a very big fish in a small pond. No team in any conference dominates their conference the way BYU has, and is right now. No Big 12 team does it, no SEC team, no Big 10 team. USC even loses games they shouldn't in the Pac-10. Which to me is a sign that the MWC sucks in comparison. Very true. But good programs are good no matter where they play. BYU has shown the past two years that they suck in non-conference road games. This year better be an improvement with games agains Washington and Utah State! But Cougar fans have every reason to be excited about this season so deal with it. They will be very good this year. It is sad that the teams they play will not be, so we won't get a chance to see just how good they could be.


----------



## swoop

buggsz24 said:


> That post had nothing to do with Texas, but since you brought it up.
> 
> BYU mows through their conference to win another outright title, they have to beat who to accomplish the amazing feat.
> 
> Now Texas on the other hand has to go through at least three top twenty teams every year.
> 
> Now remind me, which in-conference game BYU has against a top 20?
> 
> #13 Kansas, #7 Missouri, #4 Oklahoma, #10 Texas, #14 Teas Tech. With a conference schedule like this you can understand how it would be a little more difficult to win a conference championship, let alone make time for out of conference opponents that can't contribute to their quest for national title.
> 
> They currently have four, you have ?
> 
> But as someone clearly pointed out, this isn't a Texas debate. That's why I refrained from mentioning TX in the shot at the Y.


If it is so easy for BYU to win so many titles why can't utah do it?


----------



## proutdoors

swoop said:


> If it is so easy for BYU to win so many titles why can't utah do it?


Zing! :rotfl: *\-\* *(u)*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

OUCH!


----------



## martymcfly73

swoop said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That post had nothing to do with Texas, but since you brought it up.
> 
> BYU mows through their conference to win another outright title, they have to beat who to accomplish the amazing feat.
> 
> Now Texas on the other hand has to go through at least three top twenty teams every year.
> 
> Now remind me, which in-conference game BYU has against a top 20?
> 
> #13 Kansas, #7 Missouri, #4 Oklahoma, #10 Texas, #14 Teas Tech. With a conference schedule like this you can understand how it would be a little more difficult to win a conference championship, let alone make time for out of conference opponents that can't contribute to their quest for national title.
> 
> They currently have four, you have ?
> 
> But as someone clearly pointed out, this isn't a Texas debate. That's why I refrained from mentioning TX in the shot at the Y.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is so easy for BYU to win so many titles why can't utah do it?
Click to expand...

BURN!!!!!!


----------



## muley_crazy

Man I'm pumped for the college football season and the games tomorrow. *OOO* I will be cheering on all the teams from the state. Go Aggies, Cougs, and Ute's!!! 

My predictions.....
Ags pull one out in Vegas and win by 10.
BYU rolls by 40.
Ute's by 6 in the Big House.


----------



## Huge29

muley_crazy said:


> Man I'm pumped for the college football season and the games tomorrow. *OOO* I will be cheering on all the teams from the state. Go Aggies, Cougs, and Ute's!!!
> 
> My predictions.....
> Ags pull one out in Vegas and win by 10.
> BYU rolls by 40.
> Ute's by 6 in the Big House.


I must agree, although I think the Y's margin will be thinner than that maybe.


----------



## GaryFish

I don't see the utahutes beating Michigan. I've not heard it talked about much, but this is my reasoning. By the end of last year, the utahutes and Michigan were both playing very well. Michigan finished their season by playing against the best spread offense in the country, with the best spread-offense QB ever in college football in Heisman winner Tim Tebow, and held him well down enough to win. This was essentially a home game for Florida as well. Now we get to this year. Michigan returns 8 starters on defense. Granted, new coaches and slightly different scheme, but I see the players as being very good at defending against Utah's offense. If they can keep Tebow down, I certainly don't see the utahute offense putting up more than a TD and one FG against Michigan's defense, at home, in an opener, a year after losing an opener, or a new coach trying to make an impression. Not gonna happen. So that means that if the utahute offense gets 10 points, the utahute defense/special team can account for one TD, so that puts the utahutes at 17 points for the game. Last year in games against the spread offense - and granted - none of the teams the utahutes played had the personnel that Michigan had, the utahutes gave up 24, 27, 35, and 32 points (3-1 in those games). And these scores were against teams with lesser personnel than the utahutes. Like BYU, the utahutes defense stuggles against the spread offense. So as it matches up, I see the utahutes defense giving up 21-27 points (on the road) but only scoring 17 points. 

So much as utahutefan has worked for months to convince himself that they will win this game, and have some others drinking the cool-aid, I don't see it happening. Much as I hate to say this, I WANT the utahutes to win this game. It would be good for them, and for the MWC. When breaking down each teams' strengths and weaknesses, I don't see it happening.

As for the other in-state games, I'm pulling for the Aggies. BYU will win their scrimmage game.


----------



## muley_crazy

GaryFish, good analysis. I hope the U can pull it off as well. I want to see BYU and Utah both undefeated for the rivalry game! 

I think the Utah/Michigan game will come down to turnovers. I know that turnovers are huge in every game, but I think they are even more important in this game, here's why. The Ute's have a very proven place kicker(arguably the best in the country) in Sakota. If they can luck out on a few Wolverine turnovers and give Sakota a shot at the up-rights He's money in the bank. I think the game will be low scoring and determined by a touchdown or less.

Ute's return 3 of 4 starters in a defensive back field that led the nation in pass defense efficiency. Michigan, as always, has great skill position athletes. But this year they have a very green QB and O-line. I see the Ute's being able to pressue Michigan's QB and disrupt both their rushing and passing games. 

If the U can get past the 100k plus fans and the Big House atmosphere I think they can do it.


----------



## mjschijf

proutdoors said:


> If uteplayers beat Michigan, I will start watching tennis. :shock:


Well PRO, how about it? I take you as a man of your word. The U.S. Open is going on right now. There should be some awesome matches coming up! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: -BaHa!-



GaryFish said:


> utahutes will go into the rivary game with three or four losses. They will lose at Michigan, to Oregon State at home, at Air Force, and at Wyoming. So any utahutefan out there that thinks they will make it to late November is up in the night. I could explain why they will lose each of these games, but most utahutefans don't know enough about football and I don't want to take the time.


Well, you better scratch Michigan off that list. Want to reevaluate any of those other games that you say the Utes will lose? :mrgreen:

And yes, I did come back from a month-long absense on the forum just to make this post. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN

Good post and welcome back. I better start serching for an avatar for you "Y" fans. (Pro and Fatbass).

Utah looked good made a lot of errors but when they get it together they would have won that game by 28. So did BYU but who doesn't playing a high school team.


----------



## coyoteslayer

I


> don't see the utahutes beating Michigan. I've not heard it talked about much, but this is my reasoning. By the end of last year, the utahutes and Michigan were both playing very well. Michigan finished their season by playing against the best spread offense in the country, with the best spread-offense QB ever in college football in Heisman winner Tim Tebow, and held him well down enough to win. This was essentially a home game for Florida as well. Now we get to this year. Michigan returns 8 starters on defense. Granted, new coaches and slightly different scheme, but I see the players as being very good at defending against Utah's offense. If they can keep Tebow down, I certainly don't see the utahute offense putting up more than a TD and one FG against Michigan's defense, at home, in an opener, a year after losing an opener, or a new coach trying to make an impression. Not gonna happen. So that means that if the utahute offense gets 10 points, the utahute defense/special team can account for one TD, so that puts the utahutes at 17 points for the game. Last year in games against the spread offense - and granted - none of the teams the utahutes played had the personnel that Michigan had, the utahutes gave up 24, 27, 35, and 32 points (3-1 in those games). And these scores were against teams with lesser personnel than the utahutes. Like BYU, the utahutes defense stuggles against the spread offense. So as it matches up, I see the utahutes defense giving up 21-27 points (on the road) but only scoring 17 points.
> 
> So much as utahutefan has worked for months to convince himself that they will win this game, and have some others drinking the cool-aid, I don't see it happening. Much as I hate to say this, I WANT the utahutes to win this game. It would be good for them, and for the MWC. When breaking down each teams' strengths and weaknesses, I don't see it happening.
> 
> As for the other in-state games, I'm pulling for the Aggies. BYU will win their scrimmage game.


Dang Gary you are wrong again. Dont you just hate it when you have you eat your words when your wrong. BTW how do they taste???.

Oh and BTW Im still waiting for your great Bighorn analogy.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Well PRO, how about it? I take you as a man of your word. The U.S. Open is going on right now. There should be some awesome matches coming up!


Dang Pro, I cant even imagine you in a pair of shorts with a tennis racket.


----------



## FROGGER

GaryFish said:


> I don't see the utahutes beating Michigan. BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH


What do you see now o wise one..... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Congratulations to the Utes for pulling the upset(even though Utah was ranked slightly higher than Michigan in most polls) in Ann Arbor. Michigan's QB is terrible at this point, he reminded me of watching Brett Engeman; he messed everything up. The Utes were on fire in the first half, but luckily Michigan has no real offense at this point, because they had a brutal defense in the second half, which if combined with a fairly competent offense, would have probably given them the win. Hopefully the Mtn. West can silence some critics this year.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Utah cheated....


----------



## GaryFish

> GaryFish wrote:
> I don't see the utahutes beating Michigan. BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> 
> What do you see now o wise one.....


Well, great job on the utahutes for winning that one. I am glad I was wrong. They played a good game and beat Michigan at the Big House. Like I said, I wanted them to win but I didn't see it happening. They proved me wrong. Good for them. I honestly can say I am glad for them. And I hope they end up moving up into the rankings.

My Cougars disappointed me a bit. The four fumbles would kill them against a real opponent. Hall giving up that fumble/TD on the blind-side sack again is giving me flashbacks to last year. The Cougs gave up some horrible big plays again - something that a real opponent would exploit. I'm looking forward to a better week against Washington. Who do the utahutes play this week?


----------



## HOGAN

UNLV revenge time.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

The real credit for that blindside hit/fumble/touchdown goes to the punt returner (new kid, Elliott something) who made a fair catch at the five yard line. The kid's gonna be an exciting kick returner...obvious talent. I hope he learned a lesson and won't repeat that boneheaded error.


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> I'm looking forward to a better week against Washington. Who do the utahutes play this week?


Should be a good game... I think both they and UCLA (WOW!!!) will wind up being a handful for the Y. Glad the Utes won.... have friends that were at that game. I'm sure I'll get the awesome first hand report from them. I would guess that win will be enough to get them ranked.... if they can stay healthy, its going to be a good year for them I'm thinkin.


----------



## Huge29

Props to the Utes! With Tennessee losing last night to UCLA that may create some room in the poll for them, VA Tech also lost, so there is one more possible opening, which is fairly probable as they are 28/29 in the major polls. Utes have the big matchup vs UNLV this week, I will expect a 30+ pt margin with a little revenge from last year, I hope they don't have a big letdown as they did after their last big win vs UCLA! I really hope to have two 11-0 teams for the last week; that would be awesome and put the conference on the map!


----------



## martymcfly73

Utes are going down down, down down......I hope they win but they seem to always lay an egg against UNLV. :evil: GO COUGARS!!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77

martymcfly73 said:


> Utes are going down down, down down......I hope they win but they seem to always lay an egg against UNLV. :evil: GO COUGARS!!!!!


I don't know man... they were pretty good Saturday. Oh, by the way, your signiture line made me LOL. Just the whole "in your face" of it cracks me up!! :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to a better week against Washington. Who do the utahutes play this week?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a good game... I think both they and UCLA (WOW!!!) will wind up being a handful for the Y. *Glad the Utes won.... have friends that were at that game.* I'm sure I'll get the awesome first hand report from them. I would guess that win will be enough to get them ranked.... if they can stay healthy, its going to be a good year for them I'm thinkin.
Click to expand...

Why would you intentionally defame yourself?


----------



## Huge29

It is a done #22, props Utes! BYU up to#15 tied w/ ASU! When was the last time that happened? http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex


----------



## UintaMan

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to a better week against Washington. Who do the utahutes play this week?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a good game... I think both they and UCLA (WOW!!!) will wind up being a handful for the Y. Glad the Utes won.... have friends that were at that game. I'm sure I'll get the awesome first hand report from them. I would guess that win will be enough to get them ranked.... if they can stay healthy, its going to be a good year for them I'm thinkin.
Click to expand...

And what may I ask makes you think Washington is going to be a hanfull for BYU?


----------



## UintaMan

Riverrat77 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Utes are going down down, down down......I hope they win but they seem to always lay an egg against UNLV. :evil: GO COUGARS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man... they were pretty good Saturday. Oh, by the way, your signiture line made me LOL. Just the whole "in your face" of it cracks me up!! :lol:
Click to expand...

They played great in the first half, however, played typical Ute football in the second half trying to preserve their lead rather than keeping the gas down all game!


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> They played great in the first half, however, played typical Ute football in the second half trying to preserve their lead rather than keeping the gas down all game!


And this is better than giving up four turnovers to a high school team......how?


----------



## STEVO

Wahooo, the utes have jumped to #22 in the nation. Anybody think that if either the Utes or Cougs go undefeated they will have a actual chance at the National Championship with both being ranked in the first week, Or will it be a re-run of the 04 utes season going undefeated without a chance at the natl championship??


----------



## Huge29

STEVO said:


> Wahooo, the utes have jumped to #22 in the nation. Anybody think that if either the Utes or Cougs go undefeated they will have a actual chance at the National Championship with both being ranked in the first week, Or will it be a re-run of the 04 Utes season going undefeated without a chance at the natl championship??


Fortunately any non BCS conference school in the top 16 is automatically given a BCS game, however the championship would be quite a stretch I think, all the stars would have to align just perfectly and Y/U would have to win decisevely all games before the big rivalry game to have any chance whatsoever, fun to dream, but after that game on Saturday reality sets in too quickly that the Y has some work to do. Of course, in true Y fan fashion I could say we were only 3 plays away from a shutout :lol: :roll:

On a serious note, what do these teams have in common:
-Va Tech
-Miami
-Fl State
-Tennessee
-ND
-Michigan
-Colorado
-Nebraska
-Washington
-?

Can you say the teams that consistently comprised the top 10 over much of the last two decades? None of which are currently in the top 25, while two from the MWC are, what a goofy year so far!

BTW did everyone see this article on Friday? 
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121996820434281645.html


----------



## Riverrat77

UintaMan said:


> And what may I ask makes you think Washington is going to be a hanfull for BYU?


They're not Northern Iowa, I could see this being a get better or get out year for their coach and they were running with Oregon (a much better team) before falling apart and getting massacred in the second half. They are going to be hungry for a rebound win after losing to Oregon the way they did. BYU is no Oregon... nowhere near that good.... so it won't be nearly as rough for Washington. They might not win, but the Y is going to have to earn this one. The UCLA game.... well, God had best be on the side of the Y because they're going to need it. :lol:

For those that have the Natl. Championship dream.... the Y would have to win out and in USC fashion for them to have a chance. That won't happen for either them or the U unfortunately, although I'd say the U has a better shot. (I kinda had to say that right? :lol: ) The typical contenders will be at the top when the dust settles and that'll leave our folks here talking about "we need more national recognition" and all that... just like last year. :lol: Its a way of life here I think.... kinda the same way that the same teams seem to dominate every year or get automatic credit for being good, whether some of them deserve it or not. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77

Huge, about your post.... VT got beat by a "sleeper" in ECU that showed they can play some good ball and the others got beat by teams that deserved to be ranked anyway (ie Utah, UCLA). I think ECU might wind up making some noise in the standings actually. FSU hasn't been all that hot the last couple years anyway right?? I mean, wasn't last year pretty bad for them? Colorado? Man, they seem to be doing well just to keep their head above water anymore.... which is sad because they used to have a really good program there. Same with Nebraska but hopefully some of these guys get turned around and show up as contenders again. Them not being ranked is actually probably a really good thing for schools like the Y and Utah...gives em a chance to take up space in a top 25 vacated by folks that are usually running the poll all year.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

UintaMan said:


> They played great in the first half, however, played typical Ute football in the second half trying to preserve their lead rather than keeping the gas down all game!


What makes you think the Utes were merely trying to preserve the lead in the second? Nobody has that luxury in the Big House. Fact of the matter is, Michigan has an incrediblle defense that simply shut Utah down once they figured Utah out a bit and took them more seriously in the second half. I am glad the Utes won, but if Michigan had a competent QB, Utah simply could not and would not have won that game. They were not playing conservative ball in the second half, they just got shut down cold by Michigan's D.

I wish it were not the case, but I think BYU is going to lose one of the next two games. UCLA has a mean defense, that quite honestly has me concerned. With Norm Chow heading the offense, there is alot to be worried about even with a potentially inexperienced, unconfident QB. Though the Utes and Cougars are slowly progressing, I am skeptical that they are over ranked right now. I hope they can prove me otherwise.


----------



## orvis1

The utes tried to give the game away in the second half but unlike many of the close ones they "manned up" and won it! I think if bolth teams are undefeated for the BYU vrs UTAH matchup the winner will crash the BCS party. Now if ND gets smacked around by michigan I might jump off a cliff!


----------



## muley_crazy

BYU should woop Washington this weekend, but I'm not too sure about UCLA come next week. That game Monday night was awesome! 

Ute's should be undefeated come rivalry week.

It's cool to see 2 teams from the state in the top 25.


----------



## buggsz24

If BYU plays anything like they did against NIU, they could easily have a three loss season. No smack talk, TCU and UCLA are both looking a lot stronger than most expected.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/clubhouse?teamId=252


----------



## GaryFish

> If BYU plays anything like they did against NIU,they could easily have a three loss season.


To that Bugz - I would agree.

However - watching the game again on the TiVo, BYU dominated that game. Two freak plays gave NIU the 14 points. But freak plays are part of the game. Losing four fumbles will = loss against Washington, UCLA, TCU and Utah. If they can't hold on to the football any better against these other teams, they will lose. It was a warm-up game though. They got some kinks out. This week will be better. U-Dub isn't good. At all.


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> If BYU plays anything like they did against NIU, they could easily have a three loss season. No smack talk, TCU and UCLA are both looking a lot stronger than most expected.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/clubhouse?teamId=252


Buggs I actually do agree with you on this. I do believe that 3 of the fumbles were from backups who were playing because we had a nice half time lead. I was at the game and was very upset with the way that they played in the 3rd quarter, I was embarrassed to tell you the truth. Besides that quarter though they looked great. I'm still not very sure about our DB's. I can't wait to be there for the UCLA game. I really don't think they will have a problem with Washington.


----------



## buggsz24

I was at the game with a relative (the starting center from 2yrs ago) and we both came to the conclusion that the secondary will either make or break this team, that was before the four turnovers. Another game like that would be a L against: Wash, Utah, TCU, UCLA. 

On the bright side, the QB looked good.


----------



## Comrade Duck

[youtube:3pyhnfxa]http://www.youtube.com/v/9h-qZ3a_PPY&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3pyhnfxa]

The Y's biggest challenge on Saturday is going to be trying to stop this kid. In fact, I don't think they can stop him completely. Hopefully they can do a good job of slowing him down.

Jake Locker might be the most talented QB in all of college football. His only weakness is that his passing game is still in the developing process. That's not too say that it is necessarily bad though. It's just not on the same level as his running game.

He is the best running QB the Cougs will face all season. Not only is he big (6'3", 222 lbs.) and strong, but he has blazing speed. He's a load to bring down. He's going to get his yards and will do some damage, but he has no supporting cast. He is about the only thing going well for UW right now.

Despite his abilities I still think BYU goes into Seattle and covers the spread and then some. UW''s youth and inexperience is going to be the nail in Ty Willingham's coffin.

The stage is set. They have a chance to get two victories over Pac Ten teams in the next two weeks. UCLA will come into Provo ranked coming off of a good win over Tennessee. Now is the time for the Cougs to step up and prove that they deserve the hype. If they want the respect they feel they deserve, now is the time to go earn it.

Go Cougs!

Shane


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Impressive athlete...this Jake dude. I'll be listening! They'll need to play a little better than they did in the 3rd Q last week!


----------



## muley_crazy

I'm once again excited for a good weekend of football. 

BYU wins at Washington by 21.

Ute's will throttle UNLV, hopefully they pile it on and win by 40 to make up for last year.

Aggies lose big time and Guy is one game closer to being fired.


----------



## stick_man

Three weeks into the season and the state of Utah still has two undefeated teams. Who'da thunk it? Let's see how week 4 goes and see if Utah can escape with a win over AFA. Air Force always seems to play Utah tough and could easily pull out a W if Utah isn't careful. BYU shouldn't have any problem against Wyoming at home, but after a bigtime blowout over UCLA they are prime for a big letdown. If BYU plays like they did against UCLA, what are the chances Max and the rest of the starters will be benched before the half? It is a great year for college football. I just wish more of the MWC games were televised on channels other than The Mtn or Versus so EVERYBODY could see them.


----------



## Riverrat77

stick_man said:


> Three weeks into the season and the state of Utah still has two undefeated teams. Who'da thunk it? Let's see how week 4 goes and see if Utah can escape with a win over AFA. Air Force always seems to play Utah tough and could easily pull out a W if Utah isn't careful. BYU shouldn't have any problem against Wyoming at home, but after a bigtime blowout over UCLA they are prime for a big letdown. If BYU plays like they did against UCLA, what are the chances Max and the rest of the starters will be benched before the half? It is a great year for college football. I just wish more of the MWC games were televised on channels other than The Mtn or Versus so EVERYBODY could see them.


You can get them on Fox Sports Rocky Mtn too.... at least the Colorado State, Air Force and New Mexico games. Sometimes they carry the other teams too. I've also found that every once in a while some of the Fox Sports Central and Fox Sports Pacific channels will have reruns of MWC games.


----------

